# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  وصيتي إلى ذوي الألباب وطائفة من أشعاري

## القارئ المليجي

*وصيَّتي لذوي الألْباب كلِّهمُ * * * لا تتركوا الفجْر إنَّ الفجْر مشهودُ*


*لا يشغلنَّكمُ نومٌ ولا عملٌ * * * فالمرْء منتقِلٌ والعُمر محدودُ*


*ومَن يَقُم قبْلَهُ من نومه فزِعًا * * * لركعتينِ فأعْلى فهْو محْمودُ*

*ومَن يحافظْ على كلِّ الفرائض في * * * جماعةٍ فهْو في العبَّاد معدود*

----------


## عبد الدايم

جزاك الله خيرا
أبيات رائعة

----------


## أبو المعتصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهجُزيت خيرًا على هذه الأبيات الرائعة

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيرًا ،،

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ما شاء الله.

أبيات رائقة رائعة، صدرت عن أديب، وأي أديب، إنه القارئ المليجي.
حفظك الله يا أبا وَرْش.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

*في اتباع السنة*

لا يَشْغَلَنَّكَ قَائِلٌ * * * بَعْدَ النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّدِ  
*وَاللَّهِ مَا صَدَقَ امْرُؤٌ * * * فِي الوَعْدِ مِثْلَ مُحَمَّدِ* 
*كَلاَّ وَلا نَفَعَ امْرُؤٌ * * * نَفْعَ النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّدِ* 
*إِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لِمُحَمَّدٍ * * * تَبَعًا فَقُلْ لَمْ أَرْشُدِ*

= = =
*دُنْيَاكَ مَاذَا بَعْدَهَا * * * مَا دُمْتَ غَيْرَ مُخَلَّدِ* 
*هَلْ هَذِهِ دَارُ البَقَا = ءِ أَوِ النَّعِيمِ أَلا ازْهَدِ* 
*اصْبِرْ عَلَى أَهْوَالِهَا * * * وَاجْهَدْ لِتَنْعَمَ فِي الغَدِ* 
*وَارْفُقْ بِنَفْسِكَ أَنْ تُعَذَّ = بَ فِي الجَحِيمِ بَلِ افْتَدِ* 
*لا تَهْرُبَنَّ مِنَ الحَقِيـ = ـقَةِ لا تَكُنْ كَالمُلْحِدِ* 
*وَاسْأَلْ إِلَهَكَ أَنْ يُدِيـ = ـمَكَ فِي اليَقِينِ لِتَهْتَدِي* 
*وَعَنِ الغَوَايَةِ يَا إِلَـ = ـهِي رُدَّنِي أَقْصِرْ يَدِي*
*= = =* 
*لا تَسْمَعَنَّ لِقَائِلٍ * * * مُتَحَذْلِقٍ أَوْ تَقْتَدِي* 
*خُذْ مَا أَرَدْتَ مِنَ الأَنَا = مِ وَدَعْ وَلا تَتَشَدَّدِ* 
*أَمَّا إِذَا ذُكِرَ النَّبِيُّ = فَغُضَّ طَرْفَكَ تَسْعَدِ* 
*مَا اخْتَارَ رَبُّكَ أُسْوَةً * * * غَيْرَ النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّدِ* 
*كَلاَّ وَلا عُصِمَ امْرُؤٌ * * * مِثْلَ النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّدِ* 
*لَكِنْ إِذَا ثَبَتَتْ لَدَيْـ = ـكَ شَرِيعَةٌ فَلْتَجْهَدِ* 
*لا تَكْسَلَنَّ وَلا تَكُنْ * * * كَالعَارِفِ المُتَرَدِّدِ*
إِنَّ النِّفَاقَ هُوَ التَّرَدُّ = دُ فِي اتِّبَاعِ مُحَمَّدِ 
مَنْ ذَا تُدَاهِنُ يَا أَخِي * * * أَوْ مَنْ تُخَادِعُ فِي الغَدِ 
اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّ = فَصَفِّ نَفْسَكَ وَاعْبُدِ 
أحمد محمد سليمان

----------


## القارئ المليجي

تجدونها على موقع الألوكة

هنا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

رااائعة بحق !!

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أيها المليجي (أبا ورش).

----------


## الاء هبة الله

السلام عليك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

أبيات طيبة مباركة أيها الأخ الحبيب

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا.
وإليكم هذه:

كلَّما حاولتُ أن أكتُبَ شيئًا أتردَّدْ 
وأقول: الصَّمتُ أوْلى فرجائِي قد تبدَّدْ 
وأقول: السَّعْيُ قد خاب وإنِّي لم أُسدَّدْ 
وأقول: الخَطْبُ قد شاعَ وغطَّى وتمدَّدْ 
وأقول: النُّور مهْما جاء فاللَّيل تجدَّد 
وأقول: الحقُّ والباطل كلٌّ قد تحدَّدْ 
= = = = 
إن ترُمْ أجرًا على التَّقْطيبِ لَم تُعْطَ وتحظَهْ 
فاتْرُكِ التَّقطيبَ جنبًا وتبسَّم لو للحظَهْ 
وكفاك الأمْس تقْطيبًا وتعْبيسًا وغِلظَهْ 
فإذا أعْيَاكَ أن تضحَكَ فالْزَمْ شِعْر جَحْظَهْ 
= = = = 
أنا مِن آلامِ نَفسي أصبحتْ بالشِّعْر كظَّهْ 
وترنَّمتُ ولكنْ كانت الآلام فظَّهْ 
لن أعودَ اليومَ أُهْديها من الأشْعار لفْظَهْ 
فاتْرُكَنْ نُصحي وجاوِزْهُ لِمَن لَم يتلظَّهْ 
= = = = 
أيُّها النَّاصح لا تقْنَطْ لكَي يَأْخُذَ حظَّهْ 
لا تُغادِرْهُ كئيبًا كرِّرَنْ في اليومِ وعْظَهْ

(إنَّ ربِّي يَبْسُط الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ شَاءَ) .. أَلِظَّهْ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا تعجَبَنْ إنْ طارَ لبُّكْ * * * ما دام لم يَنصُرْكَ جيبُكْ
دعْ عنْكَ نظْمَ الشِّعر لنْ * * * يُمْحى بنظْمِ الشِّعر عيبُكْ
إن أصْفرَتْ كفَّاك لَمْ * * * يقْدِر على الإثْراء قلبُكْ
ما لِلقلوبِ إذا خُذِلْـ * * * ـتَ وليْس إلاَّ الفقْرَ ذنبُكْ
هذا الورى يرْنو إليْـ * * * ـكَ وقصْدُه في الحالِ نهبُكْ
يرْنُو إليْك بِمُقْلَتَيْ * * * هِرٍّ ويزْعُم أنْ يُحبُّكْكُتبتْ سنة 1414 - 1994 .
وأظن الأمور أحسن الآن  :Smile:

----------


## ياسر مختار

ماشاء الله .. تبارك الله 
أرى فنونك متنوعة ما بين نثر وشعر وقراءات 
لماذا لا تجمع نتاجك في مدونة أو موقع ؟
أرى أن ذلك سيكون نافعا لنا ولك
بارك الله فيك..

----------


## الباحث النحوي

ما شاء الله، أبيات صالحات جميلات، كاسيات بالمعاني عن التكلف عاريات، لكن اقرأ أخي هذه الأبيات، أفي أولها شيء أم هو مني من الغفلات: 


> إن ترُمْ أجرًا على التَّقْطيبِ لَم تُعْطَ وتحظَهْ 
> فاتْرُكِ التَّقطيبَ جنبًا وتبسَّم لو للحظَهْ 
> وكفاك الأمْس تقْطيبًا وتعْبيسًا وغِلظَهْ 
> فإذا أعْيَاكَ أن تضحَكَ فالْزَمْ شِعْر جَحْظَهْ


 وحبذا لو ذكرت لنا بعضا من شعر جحظة المضحك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأستاذ الفاضل/ ياسر مختار
جزاك الله خيرًا على ظنك الجميل.
لكني أن أكون هنا في سواد إخواني الفضلاء - خيرٌ لي.
وقد قيل: (مَن وضع كتابًا فقد استُهدِف فإن أجاد فقد استُشرِف، وإن أساء فقد استُقذِف)
فكيف بمن وضع مدونة أو موقعًا خاصًّا؟!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ما شاء الله، أبيات صالحات جميلات، كاسيات بالمعاني عن التكلف عاريات، لكن اقرأ أخي هذه الأبيات، أفي أولها شيء أم هو مني من الغفلات:
> إن ترُمْ أجرًا على التَّقْطيبِ لَم تُعْطَ وتحظَهْ
> وحبذا لو ذكرت لنا بعضا من شعر جحظة المضحك.


أستاذنا الباحث النحوي.
مرورك الطيب أسعدني.
بالنسبة للموضع الذي استشكلتَه - من جهة العروض .. كما أخبرتني ...
فليس فيه - إن شاء الله - إشكال، والأبيات من مجزوء الرَّمل ولم يخنّي الميزان، ولله الحمد.
ويا أخي النحوي، اطمئن فأخوك عروضي...
وله في العروض مذهب غير مذهب الخليل والأخفش، والغامزة والرامزة، والتفعيلات المعروفة.
أخوك قال وهو في صدر شبابه:
تعلّمتُ العروضَ عروضَ قيسٍ * * * كما قد علَّم المجنونَ لُبنَى
مكابدةٌ - مكابدةٌ - عناءٌ * * * مُعاتبةٌ - معاتبةٌ - تجنَّىوأما شعر جحظة البرمكي، فأخشى أن أذكر شيئًا من شعر المُجيدين بين أشعاري - فيبين العوار.

----------


## مصطفى مدني

الشعر ميدان القرائح فانزلن بقريحتك 
وابذل نصيحة صادق وارو الظما بنصيحتك
سن المُدى ودع المَدى يصغي لصوت ذبيحتك 
قطعت أوداج السكوت حبوتنا بفصيحتك
ياأيها القاري المليجيُّ اهنأن بمليحتك
صبحت خاطرنا بغيث ..دام غيث صبيحتك

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بوركت أخي مصطفى مدني، لكن اعذرني فالقريحة ما عادت تسعف في هذه المواقف .. يا للإحراج!
عمومًا أكثر ما سأنقله هنا قديم، وأنا الآن غيري بالأمس.
أنا أنقل هنا عن نفسي بالأمس، ولا أدري كيف يسمي إخواننا أهل الحديث هذه الرواية!
وهي عندي رواية الخصوم بعضهم عن بعض ....

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أين منْكَ ما نَفَرَا * * * ضيَّع الفتى العُمُرَا
شِبْتَ يا أخي لعِبًا * * * أنت لم تَشِبْ كِبَرا
ليْتَ مَن غَوى نَظَرَتْ * * * عيْنُه ليعْتبِرا
كم منَ الورى رشَدوا * * * قبْلُ فاقْتفِ الأثَرا
مِن ربيعةَ انطلَقوا * * * بالهُدى ومِن مُضَرا
خالدٌ أتذْكُرُه * * * في الغَزاةِ قَدْ زأَرَا
اليقينُ سرْبلَه * * * لَم يكُن لِيسْتتِرا
ويْحَ مَن يعدِّدُهم * * * ما يقولُ في عُمرا
والعَتيقُ حُمِّلها * * * قبْلَه وقد ظفِرا
الزَّكاةَ أثبَتَها * * * مَن أضاعَها كفَرا
والإمامُ سيِّدُنا * * * حيدرٌ قدِ اشْتهرا
قولهُ لنا حِكَمٌ * * * إنَّ عندَه عِبَرا
الرَّسولُ أدَّبه * * * فاستقامَ وانتصرَا
ما لنفسِه طلَبٌ * * * سيفُ زُهدِه شُهِرا
غيريَ اخدعي فأَنا * * * قانعٌ بِما قُدِرا
لا تُحاوِلي أبدًا * * * إنَّ بينَنا سقَرا
هاكُم الرِّجال وإنْ * * * جادلَ الَّذي فجَرَا
لَم يشِنْهُمو شظَفٌ * * * هم تملَّكوا الكُبَرا
واستطاعَ سِرْبُهمو * * * أن يُمزِّق الأُمَرا
كيف لم تَهِمْ بِهِمُو * * * ثُم هِمْتَ بالشُّعَرا
تذْكُر الهوى طربًا * * * ثُمَّ تذْكُر القمَرا
صاحِ دعْ غَوايتَهم * * * واصحُ واتْرُكِ الغَرَرا
صاحِ دعْ قصائِدَهم * * * وانسَ والْزمِ السُّورا
إنَّما الدُّنا لعِبٌ * * * إنَّ بعدَها خبَرا
اذْكُرِ الإلهَ فقدْ * * * يرْحمُ الَّذي ذَكَرا
يومَ لا شفيعَ سِوى * * * فعْلِه الَّذي سُطِرا
الإلهُ غايتُنا * * * عزَّ مَن به انتصَرا
والرَّسولُ قائدُنا * * * نفْعَل الَّذي أمَرا
والقُرانُ شرْعتُنا * * * واتِّباعُ مَن ذُكِرا
ربِّ فاهْدِ أمَّتَنا * * * واهْدِني لأعتَبِرا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ماذا يقولُ المستحثُّ دموعَه  * * *  للنَّاس إن لاموهُ في العبَرات
إن كان يُخفي بعضَها مترفِّقًا  * * *  بملامةٍ فالكتْم غيرُ مُواتِي
أو كان يبْغي عاذرًا فلربَّما  * * *  ما ساءَه كتعذُّر البغيات
النَّاس يَخفقُ قلبُهم من عَبرتِي  * * *  وأنا أُهيب بمُقْلتي أنْ هاتي

----------


## الغريب الحموي

ردي على شاعرنا الكبير الذي يهيب بمقلته أن هاتي:
قال المليجيُّ المؤنّقُ لفظُه ..... (إني أهيب بمقلتي أن هاتي)
وأنا أقول ازجر دموعك والتمسْ ..... عذراً لمن لاموك في العبراتِ
لا تبدينّ لشامتٍ بك عبرةً ..... واحفظ وقارك واكتم الآهاتِ
واضممْ شفاه الجرحِ والزم سترهُ ..... عن أعينٍ مشؤومةِ النظراتِ
هذي مقالةُ ناصحٍ لك مشفقٍ ..... جاءت إليكم من (غريبِ حماةِ) 
وعذراً على المشاغبة ولا عدمناك شاعراً مفلقاً سيّال اليراع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

يبدو أني وقعت بين ثلة من الشعراء أنا فيهم المفحَم!
نصيحتك غالية يا أخا حماة.
لكن لو التزمتُها لكتمتُ جلَّ أشعاري ...

----------


## مصطفى مدني

أرخ العنان لمقلتيك فإنه .... في الدمع يبدو سر كل حياة
نفس تذوب فلا تطيق ضلوعنا ..حملا لها فتسيل في العبرات 
تحيا بمرآها النفوس فتنبري ...للبذل غير كليلة الخطوات 
الدمع نبراس المروءة حاولوا ..إطفاءه فأضاء باللمعات 
الدمع خيل للشهامة أمسكت ..فبدا الصهيل بهذه الفلتات
فقدت مجال العدو في فلواتنا... فإذا المجال يقام في الوجنات 
لا تزجر الدمع الأبيَّ فإنه .... برق يضيئ بهذه الظلمات

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ مصطفى
ما شاء الله، ما زالت قريحتك الثرَّة تَجيش.
تريد منّي ذرف الدموع، سأُريك .....
لكن على ذكر الجدل في الدموع أُورد هنا ثانيَ قصيدتين في رثاء أحد الشباب ببلدتنا، مات غريقًا قريبًا من هذا التاريخ: 24 /5 /1416هـ  -  18 /10 /1995 م.
وهي في التعزية فقط، فالأولى كانت أطول.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

للمنايا فِي العالَمينَ شُؤون  * * *  ولِماءِ الأجْفانِ أيضًا شُؤونُ
فدعي الشَّأنَ والشُّؤونَ وقُولي  * * *  كلُّ شيءٍ مقدَّرٍ سيكونُ
لا يَردُّ القضاءَ صيحةُ باكٍ  * * *  لا ولا بالدُّموعِ قرَّتْ عُيونُ
لا يظلَّ السَّوادُ يَحمل ثأرًا  * * *  من زمانٍ عدوُّه مَحزونُ
ويْ كأنَّا نُجاهِر الموتَ حربًا  * * *  بِبُكانَا وخَصمُنا الحيْزبونُ
إنَّه الموتُ يصْطفي كلَّ قَرْمٍ  * * *  كيْ يسوءَ الورى وتَضوَى الفُنونُ
يَخطف الفذَّ والعزيزَ ويُبكي  * * *  حين يُبقي كأنَّه مفْتون
يَرذُل الخلْقُ كلَّ يوم جديدٍ  * * *  كيف صِرنا وقد عدَتْنا القُرون
كلُّنا يعْشَق الحياة ولكِنْ  * * *  لَم يعُد في الحياة إلاَّ الهُون
لكِ عذرٌ كان الوليدُ عزيزًا  * * *  وعلى الموت كلُّ حيٍّ يَهونُ
هل تخطَّى الرَّدى الرَّسولَ فأبقَى  * * *  أم تنحَّت عنِ الحُسينِ المنونُ
اذكُري كرْبلاءَ إن جلَّ خطبٌ  * * *  واحْذري أن تطغَى عليكِ الظُّنونُ
إنَّ في صدرِك الحنونِ لقلبًا  * * *  يدَع الحُزنَ وهْو طفْلٌ حَنونُهكذا قيلت في حينها، وأستغفر الله مما طغى به القلم.

----------


## مصطفى مدني

ما شاء الله أستاذنا المليجي .............................  اصل عطاءك بارك الله في عمرك

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ما بالُ الشِّعْر يُراودُني  * * *  وأُحاولُه لكنْ يأْبَى
وأَسوقُ إليَّ قوافيَهُ  * * *  فإذا بقوافِيهِ غضْبَى
وسَوائِي يَطْلُبُه عبثًا  * * *  فيَجيءُ إليْه منصبَّا
قد كنتُ أَخوضُ بأبْحُرِه  * * *  من قبْلُ فيأْتِيني غبَّا
أَستقْطِرُ منْه فيغْمُرنِي  * * *  ما إنْ أَبغيهِ مُنكبَّا
هل شيءٌ منِّي غيَّرَه  * * *  أم ذنبٌ لَم أُحدِثْ ذنبَا
أمْ غدْرٌ منه بصاحبِه  * * *  والصَّاحب لا يأْلو حُبَّا
أمْ يَشغلُه عنِّي قومٌ  * * *  صاغوهُ رقْراقًا عذْبَا
بِحنانٍ فيهِم مفتونٌ  * * *  ولِداعي رقَّتِهم لبَّى
عاداني يزْعُم ما سلكَتْ  * * *  نفسي منْه وعْرًا صعْبَا
كلاَّ إنِّي أسْمى نفْسًا  * * *  أرْقَى لفظًا أنْدى قلْبَا
= = =
يا شِعرُ أتأْمَنُ مُحكَمةً  * * *  أُزجيها مِن قلْبي عُتبَى
أرَضِيتَ بغيْري مَغْنمةً  * * *  وتَخِذتَ من الفوْضى دأْبَا
وجهِلْتَ بفضْلي معذِرةً  * * *  فضْلي مِمَّا تُبدي أرْبَى
أقْسمتُ لئِن لَم تُنصِفْني  * * *  أقلبْها - فلْتحْذَرْ - حرْبَا
النَّحوُ بكفِّي أمزِجُه  * * *  بِشعوري يأْتيكُم سِرْبَا
الأَحرُف مِن قلَمي ثَمَرٌ  * * *  واللَّفظةُ أَقضبُها قَضْبَا
لوْ شِئتُ أفتِّقُ أوْزانًا  * * *  من صخْرٍ أفتِقُها صلْبَا
أوْ شئتُ أُسابقُ أطْيارًا  * * *  في شدْوٍ لَم أعْدَمْ كسْبَا
إنِّي أحْلى مِن أمْواجٍ  * * *  تتهادى فِي تيهٍ عُجْبَا
قلْبي أوْهى مِن مِسكينٍ  * * *  يَمشي يَبكي دَرْبًا درْبَا
هذا حالي لَو تَجهلُه  * * *  هل تعْجَبُ أن أُمسي صَبَّا

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

ما شاء الله ...
نفع الله بك يا أبا ورش إنك بحق أديب أريب وقارئ لبيب وأخ حبيب ..
حفظك الله لنا ونفع بك ...

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في مشاركة سابقة للأخ أبي بكر




> أضحك الله سنك يا مقرئنا الكريم ..
> لا ليس تصحيفا ولكن ما ذنبي أن كان اسمي نفسه كنية  
> فأنا اسمي "أبو بكر" وكنيتي "أبو عمر" ..
> جمعت بين العمرين فأحدهما سميت بكنيته والآخر تكنيت باسمه  ..
> ولكن لم تخبرنا عن مشايخك الذين تأثرت بهم ...


مرحبا بك يا أخي "أبو بكر الذيب".
ونفع الله بك وحفظك، وبلَّغك ما تريد.
في القصيدتين التاليتين أجيبك - إن شاء الله - بخصوص أهم مشايخي الذين تأثرت بهم.
وهو الأستاذ الكبير/ عبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم - رحمه الله.
- ولد في حدود سنة 1939 م.
بقرية (مليج) بمحافظة المنوفية.
- تخرج في كلية دار العلوم 1961.
أبوه/ شحاتة علي محمد غنيم .... ابن عم الشاعر الكبير/ محمود غنيم.
والأستاذ عبد الوالي - رحمه الله - كان أديبًا شاعرًا واسع الاطلاع، استفاد في تنشئته العلمية والأدبية من عمِّه الشاعر/ محمود غنيم (ت 1972).
تعرَّفت على الأستاذ عبد الوالي سنة 1993 أول دخولي كلية دار العلوم، وكنتُ سمعتُه قبلها بسنوات يُلقي قصيدةً في احتفالية بمسجد الجمعية الشرعية بالبلدة، وحفِظت مطلعها:
في بيوتِ الله صُحْبه * * * أخلصوا لله حبَّهلازمتُه منذ تعارفنا، واستمرَّت زياراتي له في بيته ومطارحاتي وإياه، وإفاضته عليَّ من علمه واطلاعاته الواسعة، إلى عام 2001 أو بعده بقليل.
اطَّلعتُ على كثيرٍ من الكتب في مكتبته، اطلاعًا ومدارسة؛
فقرأ عليَّ من صحيح البخاري أحاديث، منها: حديث أم زرع.
ومن كتاب مروج الذهب للمسعودي.
ومن خطط المقريزي، وكان عنده.
ومن حياة الحيوان للدميري.
وكتاب الإمامة والسياسة المنسوب لابن قتيبة.
ودواوين الشاعر محمود غنيم الثلاثة.
وكتاب "حفني ناصف" له أيضًا.
والتعريف بالكتب الستة لـ محمد أبو شهبة.
وتاريخ الأدب العربي لشوقي ضيف (العصر الإسلامي، العباسي الأول، والثاني).
وكتاب "هاتف من الأندلس" لعلي الجارم.
وغير ذلك.
= وطلب مني أن أحضر له بعض الكتب أثناء وجودي بالكلية، منها: زاد المعاد، وديوان سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس (طلبهما بالاسم).
وأتيته أنا بكتاب "الفاخر" للمفضل بن سلمة، وكتاب الأمالي لأبي علي القالي.
= وجاءته إحدى الباحثات بجزء من كتاب "الأغاني" ليساعدها في كتابة بحث أكاديمي.
= وكتب بخطه:
- أشعاره، التي ملأت حوالي اثنتي عشرة أجندة.
- كتيِّبًا اختار فيه أحاديث مختارة من "الترغيب والترهيب" للمنذري، على طريقة اختيار الإمام ابن حجر.
- ملزمة نقل فيها "نتيجة الإملاء وقواعد الترقيم" لـ مصطفى عناني بك، المفتش الأول للعلوم العربية بالمعاهد الدينية.
= وكان - رحمه الله - خطَّاطًا، ولا أقول فقط حسن الخط، وكان يكتب إمَّا بالريشة أو بذلك القلم الذي يغمس في الحبر.
= أكثر عمله طيلة عمره تدريس اللغة العربية، عمل بالقاهرة ثم بسلطنة عمان قليلا ثم لزم الإقامة بالبلدة "مليج"، وهذا سبب عدم شهرته.
قال لي ما معناه: ينبغي أن يُضحِّي بعض أهل المعارف والفنون بالشهرة، والثراء، ويلزموا الإقامة بالريف؛ حتى لا تنحسر المعارف في الريف، وحتى يظل يُخرج الأجيال الواعدة النجباء.
فكان - رحمه الله - من أولئك الذين ضحَّوا، وكنتُ أنا ممن هرب إلى المدينة.
بعد تخرجي في دار العلوم والتحاقي بالأعمال، بدأت تقلُّ زيارتي للبلدة وملازمتي له شيئًا فشيئًا، مع اهتمامه بأمري وسؤاله عني، فقد تابعني حين عملت بإحدى الصحف، وتابعني حين عملت بالتدريس ... وهكذا إلى عام 2001، حيث حصلت تغيُّرات بعد أن انشغلت بالعلوم الشرعية، والإمامة، والتَحيتُ، ونحو ذلك.
وزرتُه بعد هذه التغيُّرات قليلاً، فلم تعُد مطارحة الأدب والأشعار - ولا لعب الشطرنج - كالسابق.
ثم كدتُ أغيب عن البلدة بعد ذلك إلى أن علمت في عام 2006 أنه توفي منذ ما يقرب من عام.
كان الأستاذ عبد الوالي وقت تعرُّفي به مدير مدرسة مليج الثانوية [مدرسة حسين عزت الآن]، ثم أصبح مديرًا عامًّا لإدارة المدرسة، ثم أحيل للتقاعد على ذلك.
سأنقل فيما يأتي مطارحة جرت بيني وبينه - رحمه الله.

----------


## مصطفى مدني

لا نعجب إن تمسى صبا .... وتقطر أشعارك حبا 
لكن الشعر له حال .....قد يرضى حينا أو يأبى 
يستعصي حين نناشده ...ويكون لخاطرنا حربا 
خلع الأضراس يكون إذن ...أسهل منه أدنى طلبا 
تمعن حسناء قوافيه ....في الدل وترهق من خطبا 
وتريه البدر فيشهده ....فإذا ما حاوله احتجبا 
والخاطب لا يرضى حجرا ...إن كانت طلبته الذهبا 
فكذلك أنت سموت له ....ورفضت البرق إذا خلبا 
وبليت بأثمن جوهرةٍ .... فلقيت بمطلبها نصبا
همم قد خلقت من شمم....تنتعل برحلتها الشهبا 
يأباك الشعر معابثة ....فإذا أسرجت فلن يأبى

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كتب إليَّ الأستاذ عبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم:

تقريظٌ وتطْريز
(أ) أهلاً وسهْلاً بذي عِلمٍ وذي أدَبِ * * * ومِن مَليجَ مِهادِ المَجْدِ والنَّسبِ
(ح) حَمِدتُ فيه وفاءً لستُ أُنكِرُهُ * * * نِعْمَتْ فصاحتُه تَخلو مِن اللَّغَبِ
(م) ما ملَّ تَحصيلَ آدابٍ ومَعرِفةٍ * * * وعِشْقُه الفَحصُ والتَّمْحيصُ في الكُتُبِ
(د) دارُ العلومِ يُواليها أساتذةٌ * * * هُمُ النَّوابغُ رادوا الجيلَ في دَأَبِ
(س) سائِلْ عن الدَّار أهليها فيُخبِرَكُمْ * * * جميعُهم أنَّها خلاَّقةُ النُّجُبِ
(ل) لها مكانتُها خرِّيجُها سمقَتْ * * * أقدارُه في سماءِ العُجْم والعرَبِ
(ي) يؤمُّها الرَّاغبونَ الفِقهَ عن ثقةٍ * * * وراغِبو الضَّادِ فُصْحى دونَما رِيَبِ
(م) مِن الدَّراريِّ فيها زارني كرَمًا * * * يَحذو خُطى سيبويه العالِمِ الأرِبِ
(ا) ألِفتُه النَّحوَ صِرفًا شاعرًا فطِنًا * * * منَ الدَّراعِمةِ الأذْكى بلا صخَبِ
(ن) نورٌ معارفُه خيرٌ عوارفُه * * * يَرْقى إلى أُفقٍ عالٍ ومُرتَقبِ
واللهُ بارَكَهُ أرْنو مسالكَهُ * * * وعن قريبٍ هو الأزْهى بِلا حجُبِ
لعلَّه يومَها بالخيرِ يذْكُرُنا * * * فيدْعوَ الله يُنجينا مِن الرَّهَبِعبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم
مدير إدارة مدرسة مليج الثانوية
27 /4 /1996 
الأحرف المبدوء بها الأبيات (أحمد سليمان).
القصيدة في المرفق بخط الأستاذ عبد الوالي، لكن ليست هي النسخة الأخيرة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وكان هذا ردي على أبياته - رحمه الله: 

(ع) علمٌ وفِقهٌ ودينٌ كلُّ مطَّلبي * * * لا غرْوَ - إنِّي فتى قد جدَّ في الطَّلَبِ (ب) بَحْثي عن النُّور أضْناني وأنْهكنِي * * * وما بلغْتُ بِرغْم الجَهْدِ واللَّغَبِ (د) دَيْنٌ على مَن رأى نورًا فَقرَّ بِهِ * * * لا يترُكنِّيَ إذ أمضي مع السَّرَبِ (ا) اللهُ أرْشدَ أُستاذي ووفَّقَهُ * * * لكلِّ ناءٍ من الآدابِ بل وأبِي (ل) لِيَهْنِهِ أنَّه قد جابَ أزمِنةً * * * من العُلومِ وأدَّى زُبدةَ الحِقَب (و) وأنَّه وحْده في عالم صخِبٍ * * * يمضي يُبَدِّدُ فردًا ظُلمةَ الحجُبِ (ا) العلم والأدبُ الرَّاقي سما بِهِما * * * والنَّاس قد ساءَ ظنُّ النَّاس بالأدَبِ (ل) لا شكَّ أنَّ اكتساب العلم موهبةٌ * * * إن يصْطَفِ اللهُ عبدًا صالحًا يَهَبِ (ي) يا مَن يردِّدُ أقوالاً على عمَهٍ: * * * (السَّيف أصدقُ أنباءً من الكتُبِ) (غ) غِبْتمْ عن الحقِّ بل غابتْ حلومكُمُ * * * ما قيمةُ السَّيف إن يُشْهَرْ بكفِّ غبي (ن) نحنُ الَّذين عرفْنا قولَ صاحبِكم * * * صِرْنا نردِّد قولَ الشَّاعر الأَرِبِ (ي) يقول سيِّد أهلِ الشِّعْرِ قاطبةً * * * لوْلا الحلومُ لفاز اللَّيث بالقَصَبِ (م) ما حِكمةٌ من بناتِ العقل نذكُرها * * * إلاَّ ونادتْك يا أستاذَنا بأبي فبين ما حُزْتَ من علمٍ ومن أدَبٍ * * * وبين ما صغتُ منه أوثقُ النَّسَبِ وأنت علَّمْتَنا شعرًا وفلسفةً * * * وأنت روَّيْتَنا من حكمةِ العَرَبِ وأنت أحْدثْتَ فينا نخوةً أُثِرَتْ * * * وإنَّ حِلْمَكَ معروفٌ لدى الغضَبِ15 /6 /1996

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> لكن على ذكر الجدل في الدموع أُورد هنا ثانيَ قصيدتين في رثاء أحد الشباب ببلدتنا، مات غريقًا قريبًا من هذا التاريخ: 24 /5 /1416هـ - 18 /10 /1995 م.
> وهي في التعزية فقط، فالأولى كانت أطول.


وهذا وقت إيراد القصيدة الأولى الطَّويلة في رثاء الشاب/ وليد فاروق الحسانين.
أول معرفتي به وأنا صغير، كنتُ أشاهِد حلبةً عظيمة لـ "ترقيص الخيل"، وكان هو - بالنسبة لي - نجم هذه الليلة؛ لم يكن قد تجاوز سبع سنوات (أصغر مني)، ومع هذا كان كأنَّ بينه وبين الفرس ألفةً عجيبة.
حرِنت الفرسُ في ذلك المشهد فكان يتعامل معها بصبرٍ وطول بال، بينما يأتي أبوه أو عمُّه ليثورا في وجه الدابَّة، وهو مع هذا ..... مبتسم.
واصل دراسته إلى أن كان في الثانوية العامة ....
كنتُ قد عرفتُ عائلته أكثر فأكثر؛ فهي من كبرى العائلات بالبلدة.
لم تفارقْه هواية ركوب الخيل إلى أن مات؛ فقد كان أبوه - رحمه الله - يقتنيها.
مات وليد غريقًا في الليلة التي يسفر صباحُها عن يوم الجمعة 19 جمادى الأولى 1416 هـ.
وفي هذا اليوم كانت إحدى جداتي قد توفيت، فشيعت الجنازتان بعد صلاة الجمعة.
وإني أستغفر الله ممَّا طغى به القلَم - أيضًا - في هذه القصيدة، لكني أبقيها على حالها، والله المستعان.
يتبــع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

خانَنا الدَّهرُ إنَّه لخؤونُ  * * *  وتعدَّتْ على الكِرام المَنونُ
سلبتْهم فتًى جريئًا جميلاً  * * *  فارسًا مَن بِهِ تقَرُّ العُيونُ
طالَما يا أَخي رأيتُك فذًّا  * * *  وشهِدتُ الشَّبابَ كيف يكونُ
لكَ فضلٌ على الشَّبابِ جَميعًا  * * *  هوَ عندي إنْ أنكروهُ مَصونُ
فارسَ الخيل كمْ رأيتُكَ تعْلو  * * *  صهواتِ الخيولِ وهْيَ حَرونُ
تنفِرُ الخيلُ مِن سِواكَ ولكِنْ  * * *  أنت للخيْل فارسٌ ميْمونُ
وإذا كان للخطوبِ ضِرامٌ  * * *  فلأنت الموفَّقُ المأْمونُ
أنت غُصنٌ في دوْحة العزِّ ويْحي  * * *  كيف آلتْ إلى التُّراب الغصونُ
ما لِذا الموتِ يَجتبي حين يُرْدِي  * * *  يذْهب المُجْتَبى ويبقى الدُّون
= = = = =
كمْ بَكَتْ أنفُسٌ عليْه كِرامٌ  * * *  فَهواهُمْ بِنُبلِهِ مَقْرونُ
كلُّهُمْ مُعْوِلٌ يُنادي (وليدًا)  * * *  ووليدٌ بِحفرةٍ مدْفونُ
سلبتْه يدُ المَنونِ وغالتْـ  * * *  ـهُ نيوبٌ لذي المنونِ طَحونُ
لا أَزيد الأحزانَ حسْبُ ذويهِ  * * *  ما يُلاقُونَ للحديثِ شُجونُ
قد بكوْهُ بأَدْمُعٍ غالياتٍ  * * *  ساخِناتٍ تَنفَلُّ منها الجفونُ
وبَكتْهُ (مَليجُ) بلْ قدْ أُصيبَتْ  * * *  يومَ ولَّى سهولُها والحُزونُ
وبَكاهُ مِن أهلِها فاضلاتٌ  * * *  كِدْنَ حُزنًا يَنتابُهُنَّ الجُنونُ
غيرَ أنِّي حاولْتُ صبرًا عجيبًا  * * *  وبنفْسي بكائيَ المكْنونُ
لستُ أنْسى بُكاءَهُم أدْرِكونا  * * *  هل تروْنَ الَّذي جنَتْه المَنونُ
ليْتَني أملِكُ الأَمانَ من الموْ  * * *  وتِ ولي من نزولِه بِي حُصونُ
كنتُ أفْدي مَن ماتَ منكُم بنفْسي  * * *  ووليدًا بِمَن سِواكم أَصونُ
هان عندي مَن ماتَ منَّا ولكِنْ  * * *  لوليدٍ مُصيبةٌ لا تَهونُ
مات لي جَدَّةٌ فصِرْتُ أُعَزَّى  * * *  غيرَ أنِّي بغيرِها مَحزونُ
ثمَّ أبْكي وليس يعلمُ قوْمي  * * *  لِمَنِ الدَّمعُ قد عدتْني الظُّنونُ
= = = = =
رحْمةُ الله ذي الجلالِ على قبْـ  * * *  ـرِ وليدٍ فقدْ حواهُ السُّكونُ
وجزى أهلَه الكِرامَ اصطِبارًا  * * *  وعزاءً فكفَّ دمعٌ هَتونُ
وسلامٌ عليْه في جنَّة الخُلْـ  * * *  ـدِ ففيها مِهادُه الموْضونُالأربعاء:  24 /5 /1416
        18 /10 /1995

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أين الإخوة الأفاضل:
مشرفنا الحمراني
أبو الهمام البرقاوي
أبو أروى الدرعمي
الباحث النحوي
مصطفى مدني
الغريب الحموي، ... ، ....... ، ....... ، ياسر مختار، أحمد عبد الله حسين.
هل أمللتُكم؟
لا أزال في البدايات ....

----------


## ياسر مختار

حياك الله يا شيخنا
لم نمللك فواصل على بركة الله فنحن مازلنا في شوق إلى المزيد والمفيد والسعيد منك ..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ما شاء الله يا أخ ياسر!
أنت في كلمة "لم نَمْلَلْك" لغوي صرفي.
وفي قولك: في شوق إلى المزيد والمفيد والسعيد" أديب...
فتح الله لك.

----------


## الغريب الحموي

شيخي وأستاذي المليجي
بارك الله بكم 
أقترح عليكم أن تكون قصائدكم الجديدة ضمن مشاركات مستقلة فهو أكثر نفعاً 
وستجد منا ما تقرّ به عينك إن شاء الله

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخي الكريم الحموي.
أخوك لا يحب أن يفتح صفحات كثيرة لعرض أشعاره؛ فهي لا تستحق هذا من ناحية، وهناك من المسائل العلمية ما هو أولى بفتح الصفحات الجديدة.
وأيضًا ... حتى لا يتفرق دمُها ... كما يقال.
لكن أنا بدأت بالعنوان (وصيتي إلى ذوي الألباب) من وقت طويل قبل أن يتسع الموضوع، فالعنوان لم يعد مطابقًا الآن.
الرجاء من الإخوة المشرفين الآن تعديل العنوان الآن ليشمل الموضوع مع الإبقاء على جزء من القديم.
وليكن: (وصيتي إلى ذوي الألباب وطائفة من أشعاري).
وجزاك الله خيرًا على الاهتمام.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أنتِ لا ترْغَبينَ في إبْقائِي  * * *  ولِذا تجْهدينَ في إقْصائي
لا عليْنا فليْس هذا عسيرًا  * * *  أنتِ لوْ شئتِ لَم تملِّي لقائي
اذْهبي وادَّعي عليَّ افتراءً  * * *  أنَّني واحدٌ من الثُّقلاء
ودعيني أقولُ إذْ رُمتِ غيْري  * * *  قد رأتْ عفَّتي فرامَتْ سَوائِي
أنتِ قرَّبْتِني بغيرِ اختِبارٍ  * * *  كيف تنأَيْنَ دون أيِّ عداءِ
أنا أسمو بِماءِ وجهيَ عن أنْ  * * *  تُهْرقيهِ لأجْل أيِّ عطاءِ
عِشتُ ما عِشتُ لَم أُبالِ حبيبًا  * * *  يتحدَّى برفْعِ سيْف التَّنائي
أنا ما ذُقتُ في حياتيَ يومًا  * * *  طعمَ وصْلٍ فكيف فيه رجائي
غير أنِّي يسوؤُني منكِ شيءٌ  * * *  واحدٌ واهنئي إذا لَم تُسائِي
أنَّ ميلي إليكِ كان خِداعًا  * * *  وتأبِّيكِ سُبَّة للإباءِ
ادَّعيْتُ الهيامَ دونَ هيامٍ  * * *  فادَّعيتِ الحياءَ دونَ حياءِ

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> أين الإخوة الأفاضل:
> مشرفنا الحمراني
> أبو الهمام البرقاوي
> أبو أروى الدرعمي
> الباحث النحوي
> مصطفى مدني
> الغريب الحموي، ... ، ....... ، ....... ، ياسر مختار، أحمد عبد الله حسين.
> هل أمللتُكم؟
> لا أزال في البدايات ....


جميل أنْ ما زلت في البدايات
هاتِ ما عندك؛ فنحن نتابع ولو من بعيد

وانشر ما كتبته في شتى المواضيع؛ وعظًا وحِكَما ورثاء ومديحا وهجاء وغزلا...
لا تتوقف

----------


## القارئ المليجي

رِزْقي على الله أسعى ليْس يُمكِنُني  * * *  أنْ أعلمَ الآن ما يأتي به زمَني
فقد أَشيدُ لنفسي بين أظْهُرِكمْ  * * *  قصرًا مَنيفًا وقد أبْقى بِلا سكَنِ
وقدْ أعودُ إليْكمْ ظافِرًا بطَلاً  * * *  وقدْ أعودُ إليْكمْ باديَ الوهَنِ
وقدْ أعودُ إليْكمْ أَمتطي فرَسًا  * * *  وقد أعودُ إليْكُمْ واهيَ البدَنِ
ورُبَّما متُّ لَم أرْجِعْ لكُم أبدًا  * * *  والحشْرُ يَجمعُكمْ حتْمًا ويَجمعُني
ورُبَّما أرسلوني بعْد ما قُبِضتْ  * * *  رُوحي إليْكُم بِلا نعْشٍ ولا كفَنِ
هذي أمورٌ يدا ربِّي تُصرِّفُها  * * *  والسَّعدُ والتَّعسُ مَجموعانِ في قرَنِ
وما تُكَلَّفُ نفسٌ فوقَ طاقتِها  * * *  لاهُمَّ إلاَّ التُّقى فِي السِّرِّ والعلَنِ
= = = = =
ما غُربتي عن بلاد الأهْل تُوحِشُني  * * *  ما دُمتُ لَم أُعْنَ بالأطلال والدِّمَنِ
تغيَّر الحال لا حِلٌّ ولا ظعَنٌ  * * *  كلٌّ مقامٌ وصار الحِلُّ كالظَّعَنِ
مَن غادرَ الأهلَ لَم يشعُرْ بغُربتِهِ  * * *  قدْ أصبحَ الكونُ كلُّ الكونِ كالوطَنِ
فكم نَسيبٍ مُعمٍّ في مدينتِهِ  * * *  ومخْولٍ ضائعٌ في سالف الإِحَنِ
وكم يَتيمٍ بِلا أمٍّ ولا أحدٍ  * * *   من الأقاربِ في عِزٍّ وفي سكَنِ
وقد أُراني غريبًا في بُليْدتِنا  * * *  وقد أَرى منْزلي في ضجَّةِ المُدُنِ
= = = = =
أرضُ الإلهِ كما قد جاءَ واسعةٌ  * * *  فكيف أقْنعُ بالتَّضْيِيق يَخنِقُني
مَن ساءَه العيشُ فلْيخرُجْ بِلا هدَفٍ  * * *  فالرِّزقُ حتمًا سيلْقاه على السَّنَنِ
قُل لِلحوادِثِ ما قد شِئْتِ فالْتمِسي  * * *  أأشْتري منكِ تَجريبًا بِلا ثَمَنِ
مَن كان يَحذرُ مِن دُنياهُ فلْيَرنِي  * * *  هلْ كانَ أوْهن مِن صبري على المِحَنِ
الآن أصبحتُ لو أُلْقيتُ في لُجَجٍ  * * *  من المصائِبِ لَم أسأل عن السفنِ
مَن كان يُبصر في دنياهُ مسرحَهُ  * * *  فيالَه في الورَى مِن حاذِقٍ فطِنِ

----------


## مصطفى مدني

ما مللناك أستاذنا ولكن ...يخرس المرءَ صولة الفصحاء 
قرأالقلب في قريضك معنى ال..غيث عامرا بمعنى النماء 
فاستكان للصمت يغشاه حتى..تشبع الارض من فيوض السماء

----------


## الغريب الحموي

لا يبالي الكريم بالإقصاءِ ..... ليس يُقصَى من هام بالجوزاءِ
إنّ مَن يدّعي عليكَ افتراءً ..... لَثقيلٌ في زمرة الثقلاءِ
أنتَ قرّبتَها لروض القوافي ..... وهي تنأى عن حسنه الشهّاءِ
أنت بالشعر قد خلعتَ عليها ..... حُللَ الحسن والصِّبا والبهاءِ
وهي تأبى إلا جفاءً وصداً ..... تلك والله (سبّةٌ للإباءِ)
إنّ من يعشق الثريّا ليسمو ..... عن عيون المها وحسن الظباء 
وعذراً لأن أبياتي جاءت مبتورة، فبحر قصيدتك لا تُلاطمُه ساقية نظمي
جد علينا بمزيد ألحانك (الخفيفة)  :Smile:  
ولا عدمناك عاشقاً أبيّاً

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ما مللناك أستاذنا ولكن ...يخرس المرءَ صولة الفصحاء 
> قرأالقلب في قريضك معنى ال..غيث عامرا بمعنى النماء 
> فاستكان للصمت يغشاه حتى..تشبع الارض من فيوض السماء


 الأخ مصطفى
جزاك الله خيرًا.
لكن ..
لا تعرضنَّ على الرواة قصيدةً  * * * ما لم تبالغ .. .. ..... ...

يبدو أن بحر الخفيف خانك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> لا يبالي الكريم بالإقصاءِ ..... ليس يُقصَى من هام بالجوزاءِ
> إنّ مَن يدّعي عليكَ افتراءً ..... لَثقيلٌ في زمرة الثقلاءِ
> أنتَ قرّبتَها لروض القوافي ..... وهي تنأى عن حسنه الشهّاءِ
> أنت بالشعر قد خلعتَ عليها ..... حُللَ الحسن والصِّبا والبهاءِ
> وهي تأبى إلا جفاءً وصداً ..... تلك والله (سبّةٌ للإباءِ)
> إنّ من يعشق الثريّا ليسمو ..... عن عيون المها وحسن الظباء 
> وعذراً لأن أبياتي جاءت مبتورة، فبحر قصيدتك لا تُلاطمُه ساقية نظمي
> جد علينا بمزيد ألحانك
> ولا عدمناك عاشقاً أبيّاً


الأخ الحموي
قد أصبحت الآن شريكي في هذه الصفحة.
مع أني لا أشكّ أنَّك أشعر مني.
فأنا المستفيد من هذه الشركة.
أهديك قول البارزي المقرئ: ((سور حماه بربها محروس)).

----------


## الغريب الحموي

شيخنا المليجي
جزاك الله خيراً لذكرك بلدي حماة حماها الله وحرس سورها
سر فلا كبا بك الفرس
أدام الله مودتك وجعل (مودتي لخلي تدوم)

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الإخوة الكرام.
استعدوا للقصيدة المقبلة ....
إنها قنبلة.
كُتبتْ سنة 2001 بعد الأحداث الشهيرة بقليل، وذلك أول ما يُسمَّى "الالتزام".
(نحن من أمَّة النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم)

----------


## القارئ المليجي

فِتَنٌ تَسلُبُ الحليمَ نُهاهُ  * * *  ذاكَ عصْرٌ قدْ أَصبحتْ سِيماهُ
ذاكَ عصرٌ يَرى التَّقيُّ الَّذي يكْـ  * * *  ـرَهُ والوغْدُ دُونَه ما اشتهاهُ
ذاك عصْرٌ يلْقى أخا الغيِّ بالبِشْـ  * * *  ـرِ ويَلْقَى أخا التُّقى بأَذاهُ
وعِظاتٌ تَمرُّ بعدَ عِظاتٍ  * * *  والهوَى مُطْبِقٌ على مَن فاهُوا
أيُّ صوتٍ يَقولُ قَولةَ حقٍّ  * * *  دُونَه ألفُ مُسكتٍ يَلْقاهُ
وأُولو الأمْر يُرهِبونَ أُولي العِلْـ  * * *  ـمِ فَشاهَ المداهِنون وشاهُوا
ضلَّ مَن يَحكُم البِلادَ بِلا دِيـ  * * *  ـنٍ وَشَرْعٍ وضلَّ مَن أفتاهُ
نحنُ من أمَّة النَّبيِّ فلا يَحـ  * * *  ـكُمُنا حاكمٌ بغيْر هُداهُ
= = =
يا أُولي العِلْم لوْ طلبتُمْ رِضا اللَّـ  * * *  ـهِ فهيْهاتَ تتَّقونَ سِواهُ
انْهضُوا بالعقولِ فالنَّاسُ ضلُّوا  * * *  وعليْكُم وِزْرُ الورى إذْ تاهُوا
ليْس يدْرونَ ما الصَّحيحُ مِن الدّيـ  * * *  ـنِ ولا يعْلمونَ ما يأْباهُ
يتْبعونَ الإعْلامَ في كلِّ ما قَا  * * *  لَ ولا يعْرِفونَ ما مُبْتغاهُ
= = =
واأَسَا مَن يَخافُ موْلاه مِمَّا  * * *  يتبدَّى وما ترى عيْناهُ
طُفْ إذا شئْتَ بالشَّوارعِ ليْلاً  * * *  ونَهارًا وقُصَّ لي ما تَراهُ
السُّفور المزْري على بلَد الأزْ  * * *  هَرِ مَن ذا في شرْعِنا يرْضاهُ
طالباتُ العلوم يسْعَينَ سعيًا  * * *  لخليلٍ يَجهدْنَ في نَجواهُ
نكبةٌ ما نَراه واللهِ لكِنْ  * * *  لِيَمُتْ مَن يقول ذا بِأَساهُ
أرْسِلُنَّ البناتِ للعِلْمِ لكِنْ  * * *  علِّموهنَّ أن يَصُنَّ حِماهُ
لا يكُنْ مبعثُ الفتاة إلى العِلْـ  * * *  ـمِ سبيلاً لِما نهانا اللَّهُ
= = =
عادَ إسْلامُنَا غريبًا كما كا  * * *  نَ وصِدْقٌ ما قالَ في دعْواهُ
تتداعى عليْكُمُ أُممُ الدُّنْـ  * * *  ـيا وأنتُمْ أذلَّة، ونراهُ
كغُثاءٍ ألْقى به اليَمُّ في الأرْ  * * *  ضِ مَهينًا مَن يَحتفي بِقُواهُ
ضاعتِ العزَّة التي وهَبَ اللَّـ  * * *  ـهُ لنا في كتابِه والجاهُ
وانتِصارٌ بالرُّعْبِ مِن نَحو شهْرٍ  * * *  وسِباءٌ حِلٌّ لِمَن قدْ حواهُ
وفتوحٌ تبدِّدُ الكُفرَ بالنُّو  * * *  رِ تَطولُ العدوَّ في مأْواهُ
واقتِحامُ الأهْوال في طلَب الموْ  * * *  تِ رجاءً لِما أعدَّ اللَّهُ
رايةُ الكُفْرِ كيفَ تعْلو على الحقِّ  * * *  وكيْد الشَّيطانِ مَن يَخشاهُ
دون هذا خرْط القتادِ لَو النَّا  * * *  سُ أُناسٌ أوِ الجِباه جباهُ
= = =
رحمةٌ للصَّقيلِ ماذا ثناهُ  * * *  حسرةٌ للِّواءِ مَن ذا طواهُ
يا إلَهي إليْكَ أبْرأُ ممَّا   * * *  صنعَ القومُ والأمير أَتاهُ
عطَّل الشَّرعَ والجِهادَ طواهُ  * * *  والَّذي ردَّ قولَه قد نفاهُ
وحَمَى المفْسدينَ يعْثَونَ في الأرْ  * * *  ض فلمْ يلْقَ مُفسدٌ مَن نهاهُ
ويُوالي عدوَّنا دون تقْصيـ  * * *  ـرٍ فأمْسى الأعداءُ مَن عاداهُ
وبأيْدي جنودِه هلكَتْ بغْـ  * * *  ـدادُ حِصْنُ الإسلامِ بلْ وحِماهُ
وإذا أقبلتْ جحافِلُ أمْريـ  * * *  ـكا إليْها فطرفه أغْضاهُ
أيُّ والٍ في الدِّينِ أسْوأُ مِمَّنْ  * * *  جيشُه للعدوِّ بِيعَتْ قُواهُ
مكَّن الغرْبَ بالعِراقِ فويْحي  * * *  أيُّ جُرمٍ أجلُّ مِمَّا نراهُ
مهْد آشُورَ والخِلافةِ والعِلْـ  * * *  ـمِ وقُرآننا سَلُوا مَن تلاهُ
"سُرَّ مَن را" تصير - يا بؤْسَ مَن رَا -  * * *  هدفًا للطُّغاة، واعُمَراهُ
ما جناهُ العِراقُ يومًا بغَدْرٍ  * * *  غادِرُ الكُفْر كُلَّ يوْمٍ جَنَاهُ
وقرارٌ لِمَجْلِس الأمْنِ يتْلو  * * *  هُ قرارٌ والكلُّ شَلَّتْ يداهُ
أيُجازِي العِراقَ وهْيَ شقيقٌ  * * *  فعدوّ الإسلام أيْن جزاهُ
وبِكَفَّيْهِ ينقض الغزْلَ أنْكا  * * *  ثًا ويَصْلِي مع العدوِّ أَخاهُ
= = =
أصبح المسْلِمونَ فِي الأرْضِ شتَّى  * * *  فهُمُ - والعدوُّ ذِئبٌ - شِيَاهُ
نَحن من أمَّة النَّبيِّ فلا يَحْـ  * * *  ـكُمُنَا حاكمٌ بغيرِ هُداهُ

----------


## الغريب الحموي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شيخنا وأستاذنا القارئ المليجي
بارك الله لكم في عمركم ومتعكم بسمعكم وأبصاركم وقواتكم 
قصيدتك الأخيرة نقلة جريئة في الموضوع والأفكار والأسلوب وفيها من ملامح الجمال ما لا يخفى. 
غير أني هذه المرة أرجو ألا يجدَ شاعرنا الكبير على تلميذه إن أبدى بعض الملاحظات على القصيدة
فرغم جمال القصيدة إلا أنني رأيت أن الدفقة الجمالية لم تكن متصلة في جميع الأبيات وكنت أربأ بشاعرنا عن الحشو في بعض الأبيات وهو الشاعر المتدفق في رويّه الجواد في معانيه.
على أن ذلك لا يحملني على أن أنكر فرادة القصيدة أو أجحد آيات جمالها

أعجبتني هذه الأبيات :
وعِظاتٌ تَمرُّ بعدَ عِظاتٍ * * * والهوَى مُطْبِقٌ على مَن فاهُوا
****
طُفْ إذا شئْتَ بالشَّوارعِ ليْلاً * * * ونَهارًا وقُصَّ لي ما تَراهُ
****
كغُثاءٍ ألْقى به اليَمُّ في الأرْ * * * ضِ مَهينًا مَن يَحتفي بِقُواهُ
(ضربة معلّم)
****
وفتوحٌ تبدِّدُ الكُفرَ بالنُّو * * * رِ تَطولُ العدوَّ في مأْواهُ
واقتِحامُ الأهْوال في طلَب الموْ * * * تِ رجاءً لِما أعدَّ اللَّهُ
(زدنا زادك الله)
****
رحمةٌ للصَّقيلِ ماذا ثناهُ * * * حسرةٌ للِّواءِ مَن ذا طواهُ
أيُّ والٍ في الدِّينِ أسْوأُ مِمَّنْ * * * جيشُه للعدوِّ بِيعَتْ قُواهُ
****
نَحن من أمَّة النَّبيِّ فلا يَحْـ * * * ـكُمُنَا حاكمٌ بغيرِ هُداهُ

وكنت قد هممت بأن أخوض في خضم القصيدة وأتماهى فيها كما فعلتُ مع قصيدتين سابقتين لكنني آثرت أن أعيش مع أفكارها ومعانيها وأدع أصحاب الألوكة يقرؤونها بتمعّن فهي تستحق العناية والدرس
ولعّلي أسبح في فلكها قريباً ببيتين أو ثلاثة إن شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيراً وإلى موعد مع نفحة أخرى من روضكم العطر
سلمت يمينك وبارك الله بك

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كنتُ توقَّفتُ عن الشعر لوقتٍ طال، كتابةً وقراءة.
ثم أُهدي إلي ديوان صغير لشاعر غير مشهور، فوجدته رائعًا - غاب عنّي فيما بعد - والذي أذكره
- أن صاحبه اسمه إبراهيم .....
- وأنَّ تخصصه تدريس اللغة الإنجليزية.
- وأنَّ في عنوان الديوان: "إنه فجر عنيد".
فكتبت هذه الأبيات إعجابًا بذلك الديوان وشكرًا لصاحبه.
لم أكُنْ أعرف أني لَم أزَلْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أتشهَّى الشِّعر واللَّفظَ الجميلْ
كان ظنِّي أنَّني فارقتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منذ أنْ بُدِّل جيلاً بعد جيلْ
= = = =
كان زعْمي أنَّ هذا الجيلَ مِن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غفْوة الشِّعر أتانا كالغريمْ
فتراني هاربًا من أهلِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قابعًا في روضة الشِّعر القديمْ
= = = =
فإذا بي فجأةً تَجذبُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قبضةُ الشِّعر إليها كالمَهيضْ
وتُريني آيةً من آيِه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نبتتْ كالسِّحر في وادي القريضْ
= = = =
كلماتٌ عذبةٌ من شاعرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هو عذْبٌ مثلُها أو أكثَرُ
كلَّما حاولتُ أن أطْرحَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن يدي عُدتُ إليها أنظُرُ
= = = =
تَخطرُ اللفظةُ فيها خطرةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مثلَ ميْسِ الغِيدِ في جنبِ الطَّريقْ
لكَ حقٌّ أنتَ مِن جِلدتِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنت تُسقَى الآن مِن أحْلى رحيقْ
= = = =
كنتُ أشْكو طولَ ليْلي ظالمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأُنادي الفجْرَ يأْتي من بعيدْ
وصحِبتُ الشِّعرَ فاشتقْتُ إلى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طولِ ليْلي "إنَّه فجرٌ عنيدْ"
= = = =
بَثَّ فيَّ الرُّوحَ يا أستاذَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذلك الشِّعرُ المدوِّي كالعَبيرْ
لَم أزَلْ أستنْشِقُ العِطرَ بهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأُروِّي النَّفسَ من حِسٍّ نَميرْ
= = = =
أيُّها الشَّاعرُ قد أَهديتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شاعرًا يعْرفُ أقْدارَ الكلامْ
وإذا أُهدِيَ شعرٌ مثلُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دون شُكرٍ فعلى الذَّوق السَّلامْديسمبر 1998

----------


## القارئ المليجي

القمة العليا
سمَحَ الزَّمانُ فتمَّتِ اللُّقْيا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأتَتْ بما أشتاقُهُ الدُّنيا
ورأيتُني ألقاكِ يا قمَري   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فخشِيتُ أنَّ لِقاءَنا رؤْيا
بل أنتِ - رغْم الوصْلِ - سيِّدتِي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أحتاجُ منكِ الأمْرَ والنَّهْيا
لا تأْمُري غيري بِحاجتِكمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أشتاقُ أن أسْعى لها سعْيا
أحْيا معَ الحِرمانِ مُصطبِرًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لكِنْ بغيْر الحبِّ لا أحْيا
فلقدْ شرِبْتُ السِّحْرَ مُنهمِرًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   حتَّى ارتويتُ ونِعمتِ السُّقْيا
يا أجْملَ الأكوانِ قاطبةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مَن دلَّني للقمَّة العُلْيا
يا ليتَ لي عونًا لأدْنوَ مِنْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   هذا الملاكِ وآمَنَ النَّأْيا
أوْ ليْتَه يسْعى ليُدْنِيَنِي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إن كان يهْوى الشِّعرَ والرَّأْيا
أحببْتُه - واللهِ - مندفعًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ومنعتُ عن حبِّي له الوهْيا
وظلِلتُ أُخفي حبَّه زمنًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عانيتُ فيه السُّهدَ واللأْيا
سأعودُ أهْوى الآنَ سيِّدتِي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ويَصيرُ هذا الحبُّ لي وحْيا
وأصوغُ فيها الشِّعرَ مُلتزِمًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   هذا الغرامَ لآخِر الدُّنيا
وأظَلُّ أشْدو إنَّني رجُلٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أهْوى ....... وأعشَقُ اللُّقْياالأربعاء  3 /1 /1419
          29 /4 /1998

----------


## مصطفى مدني

أستاذنا المليجي 
عرفت ان بحر الخفيف قد خانني وأنا رهن السباحة فيه رغم أني لم أختره ولكنه جاء عفوا وأنا أحاول ردا نثريا عليك فقبلت منه ما جاد به وسامحته فيما خان وانتقص وآثرت المعنى على التملى في امواج ذلك البحر وما قصدت قصيدة لعرضها على الرواة .

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## إسلام إبراهيم عثمان

بارك الله فيك أيها الأستاذ الفاضل
كم من المتعة والفائدة تحوي صفحتك النفيسة

تقديري

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كلَّما أنَّ مُحبٌّ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   في دُجى اللَّيلِ ونادَى
لَم يجِدْ مهْما تمنَّى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   من حبيبٍ ما أرادَا
فلْسفات الحبِّ ضلَّتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   صارَ أَحْرى أن تُبادَا
كيْف يُدْعى الحبُّ حُبًّا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أو يُرى - زَعمًا - مُرادَا
والهوى في كلِّ وقتٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يُعقِبُ النَّفسَ افتِقادَا
إنَّني آمنتُ أنَّ الـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـحُبَّ قد أمسى عِنادَا
كلَّما زِدتَ اقتِرابًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   زادَ مَن تَهوى بِعادَا
لن ينالَ الوصلَ صَبٌّ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عاشقٌ مهْما تَمادى
ليْس للعاشقِ إلاَّ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   حسرةٌ مهْما تفادَى
إنَّما العشَّاق قومٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أفسدُ النَّاس فؤادَا
يا مُلوكَ الحُسنِ عفوًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أبعِدوا عنَّا الفسادَا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

دينُنا دينُ أحمدٍ مُستبينُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لا انبهامٌ بهِ ولا تزْيينُ
دينُنا دين عزَّةٍ وفُتوحٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لا هوانٌ بهِ ولا توْهينُ
وصَغارٌ يَحيقُ بالكفْرِ ما دا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مَ وسيْفُ الإيمان ليْس يلينُ
في ليالٍ تكونُ سودًا على الكُفْـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـرِ ويشتدُّ دمْعُهم والأنينُ
بِجنودٍ مُرادُها القتْل فِي اللَّـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـهِ تلبِّي النِّداءَ حيث يَحينُ
جاءَها الأمرُ بالقتال فلبَّتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كيف لا والكِتابُ ليْس يَمينُ
أَنُباهي بطارقِ بن زيادٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وبِعمْرو بن العاصِ أين القرينُ
خالدُ بن الوليد في الفُرس والرُّو   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مِ له صوْلةٌ وسيفٌ مَتينُ
وبنو قيْصرٍ وكِسرى يُساقو   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   نَ سبايا رِجالُهنَّ قَطينُ
= = = = =
عزَّةُ المسلمين أثْبتها اللَّـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـهُ لنا في الكتابِ هلاَّ نَدينُ
وعلى الكُفرِ جِزيةٌ وسِباءٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أو جلاءٌ وللهُدى تَمكينُ
أين يا مسلمونَ ما فرض اللَّـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـهُ لنا والكتاب صِدقٌ مُبينُ
أنقِذونا من ألْفِ مُفتٍ ومُفتٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فكتاب الرَّحمن فينا مَعينُ
قُل لِمَن زوَّر الفتاوى على النَّا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   سِ لترْضى الحكَّامُ أنت ظَنينُ
ليس في دينِنا غموضٌ ولا لبْـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـسٌ ولا فات دينَنا التَّبيينُ
أتُسمِّي الجهادَ في اللهِ إرْها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بًا فهل فِي الولاء للكُفرِ دِينُ
وعلى مَن دعاهُ مولاه للخيْـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ـرِ فلبَّى ففاز أنت حَزينُ
في جنانٍ تزيَّنتْ وتحلَّتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تتلقَّى الشَّهيدَ فيها العِينُ
مّن تُرى صدَّق النَّبيَّ ولَم يأْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   خذْهُ للحور والجِنانِ حنينُ
ربِّ فاهْدِ الأحبابَ طُرًّا إليْها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأعنِّي في جَمعِهم يا مُعينُ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أُلامُ رسولَ الله أنِّيَ راشدٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأُعذَلُ أنِّي اخترتُ هدْيكَ للهُدى
أُفارِق قومي أتَّقي ما أراهُمُو   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عليهِ من الفِسقِ المُبينِ لأرْشُدَا
ولِي في رسولِ الله والصَّحب أسوةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وإلاَّ فما أدْري بِمَن بعدُ يُقتدَى
أليْس عليٌّ كرَّم الله وجهَه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تنحَّى عن الميراثِ واختار أحْمدَا
وجعفرٌ الطيَّار لَم يبْكِ أهلَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولا العيشَ واختار الجهادَ ليخْلدَا
وفارق عُثمانُ بن عفَّانَ قومَه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أميَّة واختارَ الطَّريقَ المسدَّدَا
وكم منْ عظيمٍ في أُميَّةَ لوْ خطا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إلى الدِّينِ قِدْمًا كان أحْظى وأمْجدَا
ولكنْ طِلاب المَجدِ والعزِّ غرَّهُمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   زمانًا وهل أسْمى من الدِّين محتِدَا
أبو بكرٍ الصدِّيقُ أين ثراؤُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أيبْغي به عزًّا وينسى محمَّدَا
وتلك لدارٌ ما أقلَّ نعيمَها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فحقٌّ على الصدِّيق أن يتزهَّدَا
وناداه ربُّ العرشِ جلَّ ثناؤُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   رضيتُ فهل ترْضى فكيف به غدَا
وهذا هو الفاروقُ كمْ كان بأْسُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وشدَّتُه بالله كيف تودَّدَا
وخرَّ أمام الحقِّ من بعد بطْشِه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأصبح بعد الوعْر سهْلا ممهَّدَا
وحمزةُ عمٌّ للنَّبيِّ مبجَّلٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ليختارَ دار الخُلدِ صار مجنَّدَا
عُبيدةُ في مقْدارِ حمزةَ عمِّه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ببدْرٍ من الدُّنيا الغَرورِ تجرَّدَا
ثلاثةُ أجيادٍ: عُبيدةُ حمزةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عليٌّ بهم رأْس الضَّلال تبدَّدَا
وذلك عبدُ الله والدُ جابرٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وإن كان عند الجاهِلينَ مفنَّدَا
له صِبْيةٌ لا يستطِعْنَ تقوُّتًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   سوى جابرٍ واختار يقْتحِم العِدَا
وحسْبي بِعثمانَ بن مظْعونَ واعظًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إذا رُمتُ ميْلاً أو هممتُ تردُّدَا
فلمْ يتلبَّسْ من حياةٍ زهيدةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بشيءٍ وفي الأُخرى سيطلُبُ سؤْدُدَا
إذا كان قومي أُمَّةً علماؤُهمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أضلُّوهُمُ من أين يأتيهِمُ الهُدَى
رأَوْا أنَّ في الدُّنيا نعيمًا ورِفعةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأنَّ عليهِم أن يَذوقوا بها الدَّدَا
وأنَّ لهمْ في الشَّرقِ والغرْبِ إخوةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   سنعْمرُ دُنيانا بِهِمْ كيْ تجدَّدَا
فهلْ علِموا أنَّ الحياةَ قصيرةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأنَّ وراء الموت عيشًا مخلَّدَا
وما خلق الله العظيمُ عبادَه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ليعمُرَها لكن أتيْنا لنعْبُدَا
وننصُرَ دين الحقِّ في كلِّ محفلٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ونشهدَ في الإسلام واللهِ مشْهدَاالجمعة
... من ذي القعدة  1422
... من يناير  2002

----------


## الغريب الحموي

أخي وأستاذي المليجي
كنت أنتظر إسلامياتك .. فأخوك صائم عن الغزل منذ أمد بعيد
والحمد لله .. فقد أتت رياح إسلامياتك بما تشتهي سفن اهتماماتي الشعرية
أعجبتني الدرّتان (القصيدتان) الأخيرتان اللتان أتحفت بهما تاج قصائدك المنشورة في هذا الموضوع المتجدد والذي تعبت في البحث عنه حتى علمتُ أنه نُقل إلى ههنا  

واصل إبداعك يا أخي .. ما شاء الله ... لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا ترْقُبوا عَبرةً مني على أحدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يرْعَ دينًا ولم يَحفظْ ولم يصُنِ
قالوا لنا "سندريلا الشاشة" انتحرتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والقومُ في إثرِها صرْعى من الحزَن
فقلتُ: قوم ضِياعٌ لا نُهى لهُمو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا حُلومَ وهُم في غمْرةِ الوسَن
فكمْ وكمْ من رجالِ العِلمِ قدْ رحَلوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم تُرَقْ دمعةٌ في ذلك الوطَنِ
مات الغزالي وجادَ الحقُّ عالمُنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وثالثٌ لهما ذو منطقٍ حسَنِ
ومرَّت الذكرياتُ الغاليات لهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يقُم ناطقٌ في هذه المدُن
دار العلوم بها من كل باقعةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في العِلمِ يرحلُ والإعلام في سكَنِ
نَجلي يُسائلُ مَن أعلام أُمَّتِنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما أقول؟ أَجيبوا يا ذوي الفِطَنِ
فآخِرُ العهدِ بالأفْذاذ في بلَدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأن نراهُم على نعشٍ وفي كفَنِ
وأصبحت سندريلا من مآثِرِنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ودنَّسوا عبَقَ التَّاريخ بالنَّتَنِ
وكم شهيدٍ أمام القدس مصرعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طُلَّتْ دِماءٌ بلا ثأرٍ ولا ثَمَنِ
الشَّجبُ والرَّفضُ والتَّنديدُ شِرعتُنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا الجِهادُ فشيءٌ كان في الزَّمَنِ
حَقنُ الدِّماء دماءِ الكُفر نلزمُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن يكُن دمُ قومي غيرَ مُحتقنِ
= = = =
عجِبتُ من مُضحكاتِ العصْرِ قاطبةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلِّ شيءٍ أمام العينِ والأذُنِ
فيمَ البكاءُ على أُنثى ممزَّقةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بين الرِّجال وبين الفنِّ والفِتَنِ
أضاعتِ العُمر تَحيا مثل جاريةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما بين معتنِقٍ أو بين مُحتضِنِ
هذا يُراقصُها وذا يقبِّلُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا سوءَ ما قدَّمتْ في فنِّها العفِن
فباسم ذا الفَنِّ كم عُريٍ وكم قُبَلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكم فجورٍ بِهذا الفنِّ مقترِنِ
ولم تتُبْ فيقولوا إنَّها خطِئتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله طهَّرها من ذلك الدَّرَنِ
= = = =
العُريُ في بلد الإسلام فاحشةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُحرَّم في كتاب الله والسُّنَنِ
أباحه الفنُّ إنَّ الفنَّ مؤتَمنٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلُّ شيءٍ سواه غيرُ مؤتَمنِ
إني لأعْجبُ مِمَّن راح يتْبعُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في غيِّها مستلذًّا ذاكَ ليس يَنِي
ماذا رآها جنَتْ أم فيم يَحسُدها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا مصيرٌ أمام العينِ والأذُنِ
أَخَالَهَا فرغتْ مِمَّا يُكابِدُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوِ استراحتْ من الآلامِ والمحَنِ
أليْس يعلمُ أنَّ القبرَ يَجمعُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَصيحُ يا ليتَني من قبلُ لم أكُنِ
في القبر مَحكمةٌ يومًا ستسألُنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمَّا جنيْناه في سِرٍّ وفي علَنِ
ولن يسوِّي ربِّي في حكومتِه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بين الفُجورِ وبين الطُّهر في قرَنِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

يا نُزهةً رِيعتْ لها العينانِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنِّي دخلتُ حديقةَ الأورمانِ
وحْدي دخلتُ وما حسبتُ تفرُّدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سيَعيبُني فيها ومَن أدْراني
فإذا العيونُ جَميعُهنَّ نواظرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا فتًى أين الخليلُ الثَّاني
ما كنتُ أدْري أنَّ هذا شأنُكم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلتعْذروا غِرًّا من الخلاَّنِ
كلُّ الذي أَدريه أو عُلِّمتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنَّ النِّساءَ عزيزةُ الوجدانِ
شُمُسٌ نوافرُ لا يلنَّ لطالبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فحياؤُهنَّ لهنَّ كالميزانِ
= = = =
قد كان يَحزُنني فأبكي أنَّني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غلبتْ عليَّ طبائعُ الشَّهوانِ
وهنا أرى كلَّ الَّذي قَدَّمتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يعْدُ إلاَّ عالَمَ الصِّبيانِ
الآن أشهدُ أنَّني يا إخوتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خفِيتْ عليَّ عوالمُ النِّسوانِ
بَيني وبين الفاجرات حواجزٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحْكمتُها كحواجِزِ الصَّوَّانِ
فمهابتي حفِظتْ عليَّ كرامتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كالكرامةِ بعْدُ في الإنسانِ
= = = =
وهُنا العذارى يستعِرْنَ صبابةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويلِنَّ للخلاَّن والشُّبَّانِ
وكأنَّهنَّ جميعهنَّ عواشقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكأنَّهنَّ جميعهنَّ حوَانِ
جلسَتْ على أرضِ الحديقة غادةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتورَّكَتْ لحبيبها الولهانِ
ويداه أين يداهُ لَم أُبصِرْهُما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كل شيء تبصر العينان
= = = =
أين الحرائرُ إنَّ ما أبْدينَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كنتُ أحسبُه يُرى بمكانِ
عبثًا بأحوال الهوى وتَحايُلاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لتداخُل الأبدان في الأبْدانِ
يا مَن يعزُّ عليه أحوال الورى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذي الحرائرُ تَقتدي بقِيانِ
ما كنتُ أحسبُ أنَّ أُنثى حُرَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ترْضى كذاك بذلَّة وهوانِ
هنَّ القيان كما أردْنَ فإنْ أبَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحدٌ فكيفَ رضِينَ بالإذْعانِ
أنا لن أعاملهنَّ إلاَّ مثلما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عاملْنَ أنفُسهنَّ في الميدانِ
لا أرتضي منهنَّ زوجًا إنَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبتاعُ إن أثريتُ بالأثمانِ
هنَّ الإماء ولا كرامةَ لا أبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أمَّ لا أخلاقَ في الحسْبانِ
= = = =
ويُعابُ أهل الجاهليَّة أنَّهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأَدوا البناتِ مَخافةَ الطُّغيانِ
أستغْفِرُ الرَّحمنَ إنَّ نساءَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو جِئْنَهم للُعِنَّ في القرآنِ
ورأيتَ منهن الفواجر والأُلَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نُصبتْ لهنَّ دلائل الفجرانِ
وولِجن أندية الرِّجال عواريًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ لا شريعةَ ثَمَّ في الكفرانِ
لكنَّنا ويقال شعبٌ مسلمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأقولُ أين علامة الإيمانِ
= = = =
وحْدي مشَيتُ وكمْ فزِعتُ لمنظرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أكذاكِ أنتِ حديقة الأورمانِ
وحديقة الحيوانِ حين دخلْتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هانتْ عليَّ حديقةُ الإنسانِ
فهُنا الظِّباءُ العِينُ أكرَم منزِلاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من معقلٍ لحبائلِ الشَّيطانِ
= = = =
داستْ على كلِّ الفضائل أُمَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُركتْ بناتُهمُ بغير صِيانِ
إنَّ النساء إذا استُبِيحتْ أوْجبتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لرجالهنَّ مذمَّة الأكوانِ
= = = =
أهلاً بإسرائيلَ في وادي الحِمى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَن ذا لإسرائيلَ في الميْدانِ
لا تعجلوا بالحرْبِ يا إخوانَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّا شُغلْنا الآن بالنسْوانِ
أو أنظِرونا كي نصونَ بناتِنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتَّى نصون كرامةَ الأوطانِهكذا قيلت في حينها، وأستغفر الله مما طغى به القلم.2 المحرم 1417
20 مايو 1996

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أبيات رائقة، وشاعر مجيد، ما شاء الله، وقد ألح حالُكَ على ذهني؛ فقال من حيث لا يدري:
من ذا يُحاكي قارئًا متمكنًا * * * أو شاعرًا يسمو على الأقرانِ
هذا لعمرُ الله يَندُرُ أن يُرى * * * ما كلُّ ما يَبغي الفتى مُتَدَانِ
ولعلك أردت أخي بتأريخك لقصيدة حديقة الأورمان الإشارة إلى أن هذا الشعر كان قبل الالتزام، غفر الله لنا ولك، وهدى شباب المسلمين وبصَّرَهم بالحق!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهذه أبيات كتبتها للدكتور الشيخ/ السالم محمد محمود أحمد الجكني الشنقيطي ....
على هذا الرابط:
سؤالات لفضيلة الشيخ الجكني في الرسم والقراءات

سألتُ الشَّيخَ عن آيٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منَ القُرآنِ والذِّكْر 
ووُدِّي لو يُبيِّنها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  روايةَ ورشٍ المِصْري
فإنَّ الشَّيخ أستاذٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حصيفٌ عالمٌ مُقْري
وأعرِف أنَّه لو شَا ... ءَ بيَّنها وبِالعَشر
وما كنَّا لنسألَ لو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زعَمْنا أنَّنا ندري
- - - - - - - - - 
وإنَّ المرء مَجبولٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على شيءٍ من الفَخْر
سأَصدحُ في المحافلِ ما اسْـ ..... ـتطعْتُ بأرْوع الشِّعْر
سألتُ السَّالمَ الجكـنيَّ وهْو محقِّق النَّشْر
فبيَّن لي ولم يَمنُنْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَم يعتلَّ بالعُذْر
- - - - - - - - - 
وأرجو دعْوةَ السِّــرِّ من القُرَّاء في الفجْر
لعبدٍ مُذنبٍ يُدْعَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأحمدَ وهْو من مِصرِ
يُكنَّى بابنِه ورشٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويَهْذي الآنَ بالشِّعْر
لعلَّ الله يُنْجيه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَقِيه ضمَّة القبْر 
ويعفو عنْه يوم الفصْـ .... ـلِ يوْم الجَمعِ والحَشْر ويرجى مطالعة ما في الرابط أعلاه.

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> لا ترْقُبوا عَبرةً مني على أحدٍ    لم يرْعَ دينًا ولم يَحفظْ ولم يصُنِ
> قالوا لنا "سندريلا الشاشة" انتحرتْ    والقومُ في إثرِها صرْعى من الحزَن
> فقلتُ: قوم ضِياعٌ لا نُهى لهُمو    ولا حُلومَ وهُم في غمْرةِ الوسَن
> فكمْ وكمْ من رجالِ العِلمِ قدْ رحَلوا    ولم تُرَقْ دمعةٌ في ذلك الوطَنِ
> مات الغزالي وجادَ الحقُّ عالمُنا    وثالثٌ لهما ذو منطقٍ حسَنِ
> ومرَّت الذكرياتُ الغاليات لهُمْ    ولم يقُم ناطقٌ في هذه المدُن
> دار العلوم بها من كل باقعةٍ    في العِلمِ يرحلُ والإعلام في سكَنِ
> نَجلي يُسائلُ مَن أعلام أُمَّتِنا    فما أقول؟ أَجيبوا يا ذوي الفِطَنِ
> فآخِرُ العهدِ بالأفْذاذ في بلَدي    بأن نراهُم على نعشٍ وفي كفَنِ
> ...



مرحى مرحى أبا ورش!
والله ذكَّرَتْني في بعض أبياتها بنونية الرندي الشهيرة "لكل شيء إذا ما تم نقصان"
ما أروع الإبداع في تألق وهجوم وسخرية ورثاء للقيم وأصحابها ...
بوركت أخي الحبيب!

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> أبيات رائقة، وشاعر مجيد، ما شاء الله، وقد ألح حالُكَ على ذهني؛ فقال من حيث لا يدري:
> من ذا يُحاكي قارئًا متمكنًا * * * أو شاعرًا يسمو على الأقرانِ
> هذا لعمرُ الله يَندُرُ أن يُرى * * * ما كلُّ ما يَبغي الفتى مُتَدَانِ
> ولعلك أردت أخي بتأريخك لقصيدة حديقة الأورمان الإشارة إلى أن هذا الشعر كان قبل الالتزام، غفر الله لنا ولك، وهدى شباب المسلمين وبصَّرَهم بالحق!



رائعة هي قصيدة الحديقة
ولكن ما وجه كونها كُتبت قبل الالتزام كما يقول الشيخ؟

بل إنها تَفيض سخرية من واقع مرير، بل إنها درة في جبين هذه الصفحة المتألقة، ولعل الباحث النحوي - حفظه الله - يوافقني في ذلك

بل أقول للقارئ المليجي:

لله درُّك يا أخا الإبداع = وفصاحة الألفاظ والإمتاع
دمْ واكتب التاريخ للتاريخ بل = لله ، دمْ لرصانة الإيقاع

تحياتي العاطرات

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> كتب إليَّ الأستاذ عبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم:
> 
> .........
> الأحرف المبدوء بها الأبيات (أحمد سليمان).
> القصيدة في المرفق بخط الأستاذ عبد الوالي، لكن ليست هي النسخة الأخيرة.



معذرة؛ إني أطوِّف بين قصائد هذه الصفحة، فلا أستطيع المرور دون تعليق

أما قصيدة شيخك الكريم الأستاذ عبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم - فقد أبدعَتْ وأمتعَتْ، وكشفَتْ عن قارئنا الهمام
والسلام

----------


## أبو الخير صلاح كرنبه

> جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا.
> وإليكم هذه:
> 
> كلَّما حاولتُ أن أكتُبَ شيئًا أتردَّدْ 
> وأقول: الصَّمتُ أوْلى فرجائِي قد تبدَّدْ 
> وأقول: السَّعْيُ قد خاب وإنِّي لم أُسدَّدْ 
> وأقول: الخَطْبُ قد شاعَ وغطَّى وتمدَّدْ 
> وأقول: النُّور مهْما جاء فاللَّيل تجدَّد 
> وأقول: الحقُّ والباطل كلٌّ قد تحدَّدْ 
> ...


قلت لك يا أخي الفاضل القارئ المليجي

أكتب ولا تتردد فأنت فارس حلبتها وابن بجدتها
ومنكم نستفيد
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأساتذة الأفاضل.
أنا ممتن لكلِّ من تكرم بالمرور والتعليق في هذه الصفحة، ولولا أني أخشى تكثير المشاركات فيها - في غير ما وُضِعت له - لعرَّجت بالرد على كل فاضل بما هو حقُّه من الشكر والثناء.
الأساتذة
الغريب الحموي
أحمد الصوابي
إسلام إبراهيم عثمان
أحمد عبد الله حسين
الباحث النحوي
الشيخ أبو الخير صلاح كرنبه
مصطفى مدني
ياسر مختار
أبو بكر الذيب
شكرا لكم جميعًا.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله,
أمتعتنا، فلا ندري ما نقول:
هل أنت من شعراء القرّاء؟ أم من قرّاء الشعراء؟
وممّا لا ريب فيه أنّك شاعر، خصوصا في تهيامك...
وقد انقدحت لي جملة من التعقيبات، وددتُ "مشاكستك" بها، ورجائي أن أكون مخطئا...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقول في "القمة العليا: (المشاركة 53)
سأعودُ أهْوى الآنَ سيِّدتِي --- ويَصيرُ هذا الحبّ لي وحْيا
وأصوغُ فيها الشِّعرَ مُلتزِمًا ---  هذا الغرامَ لآخِر الدّنيا
وظنّي أنّ تلك "السيدة" لو تأمّلت هذين البيتين، لطردتك من حضرتها بدعوى الخيانة...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقول في (المشاركة 61)
العُريُ في بلد الإسلام فاحشةٌ --- مُحرّم في كتاب الله والسّنَنِ
وماذا عن حكمه في غير بلد الإسلام؟ (ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقول في (المشاركة 73)
أنا لن أعاملهنّ إلاَّ مثلما --- عاملْنَ أنفُسهنّ في الميدانِ
يعني إيه، يا شيخ؟ (ابتسامة أخرى)

ولك منّي أخلص التحية وأصدق الدعاء بالتوفيق.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وقد انقدحت لي جملة من التعقيبات، وددتُ "مشاكستك" بها،
> فهل ركبتَ البحــرَ قبلُ؟
>  ورجائي أن أكون مخطئا...
> هل أسأل الله أن يحقق رجاءك 
>  تقول في "القمة العليا: (المشاركة 53)
> سأعودُ أهْوى الآنَ سيِّدتِي --- ويَصيرُ هذا الحبّ لي وحْيا
> وأصوغُ فيها الشِّعرَ مُلتزِمًا --- هذا الغرامَ لآخِر الدّنيا
> وظنّي أنّ تلك "السيدة" لو تأمّلت هذين البيتين، لطردتك من حضرتها بدعوى الخيانة...


يريد الواحديُّ بسوء ظنٍّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليُوقِعَ بين سيِّدةٍ وشاعرْ
بأنَّ الشَّاعر المِنطيقَ عفْوًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تغافلَ عن مُراجعةِ الضَّمائرْ
وما علِم الفتى النقَّاد أنَّ الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمُحبَّ أمام ذِكْرِ الحِبِّ حائرْ
يُخاطبه يراهُ من بعيدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويسألُ عنْه يشْكو وهْو حاضرْ
وسيِّدتي بذاك على يقينٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكمْ في الحبِّ من عُذرٍ لعاذِرْ
وتعلمُ أنَّها ملكتْ جهاتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن غابتْ وذاكَ به تُفاخِرْ
ومَن رام الوقيعةَ باسم نقْدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَم يرْعَ المودَّة فهْو جائِرْ

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
ما ذاك أردت، ولا ذلك الظنّ ظننت...
أعلى الله مقامك!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي المليجي:
بعيدًا عمّا أردتَ، أو ظننتُك أردتَه، وبعض الظنّ إثم... إليك ما جادت به القريحة حول المعنى الذي أشرتُ إليه.
ولست بشاعر.. ولكنها كلمات تنثال على الخاطر، فأقيّدها كما انثالت...
تُعاتِبُني على الترحال ليلَى --- وليلَى في العتاب هُيامُ شاعرْ
إذا همسَتْ تراقصت القوافي --- فشِعري رَجْعُ أحرفها النواضرْ
أقول فتنتشي.. والقولُ منها --- كنفح العطر يستهوي الأزاهرْ
وأختلس المعاني من رؤاها --- فتدهشها معانيها البواهرْ!
وقد يتعاظم المسحورُ أمرًا --- وينسى أنّ عينَه عينُ ساحرْ
إذا مِن آل عامر جُنّ صَبٌّ --- فسِرُّ جنونه في آل عامرْ
*****
وليلى واحةُ القلبِ المُعَنّى --- إذا أضنته هاجرةُ الهواجرْ
أُناجِيها بأشواقٍ عِطاشٍ --- فتسقيني بـنظْراتٍ مَواطِرْ
إذا حدّثتُ عن حزنٍ حديثا --- تواسيني بما أملاه جابرْ
وأُسْليها بما يروي جبيرٌ --- إذا ما حَدّثَتْ بحديثِ كاسرْ
حديثٌ أين منه الشهدُ يُجنى! --- وأين الدّنّ تُفعمه المعاصرْ!
*****
ولست مردّدًا "سأعود أهوى" --- فما ليلى التي ترضى بغادرْ
أجوب الأرض ممتطيا جنوني --- وقلبي عند ليلى لا يسافرْ
أسافر والحبيبُ أَنيسُ قلبي --- يراه القلبُ محجوبًا وسافِرْ
هواها مهجتي ما انفكّ عنها --- ولا ينفكّ إنْ نأتِ المحاجرْ
وإمّا حُمّت اللقيا اجتمعنا --- كأنّا لم نفترق في لحظ ناظرْ
تُباعِد بين شخصينا العوادي --- وتبقينا على الوصل الخواطرْ
بعيني وجهُها وبعين ليلى --- ملامحُ سحنتي مرآةَ ناظرْ
وإنْ حُجِبَتْ أظلّ على هواها --- سَنا المحبوبِ لا يخفيه كافرْ

----------


## ذو الوزارتين

> إذا همسَتْ تراقصت القوافي --- فشِعري رَجْعُ أحرفها النواضرْ 
>   أقول فتنتشي.. والقولُ منها --- كنفح العطر يستهوي الأزاهرْ
> وأختلس المعاني من رؤاها --- فتدهشها معانيها البواهرْ!
> وقد يتعاظم المسحورُ أمرًا --- وينسى أنّ عينَه عينُ ساحرْ
> إذا مِن آل عامرَ جُنّ صَبٌّ --- فسِرُّ جنونه في آل عامرْ


آسف لدخولي في محاورة بين أديبين فاضلين، لكنني أردت أن أسجل هنا إعجابي بهذه الأبيات فلا فض فوك يا واحديَّ دهرك وعبقريّه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ولست بشاعر.. ولكنها كلمات تنثال على الخاطر، فأقيّدها كما انثالت..


رأيتُ الواحديَّ أجادَ قولاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ الواحديَّ من الأكابرْ
وإني كنتُ سؤتُ الظَّنَّ فيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسوءُ الظنِّ بالإخوان ضائرْ
وكنتُ نشِطتُ للعدْوانِ لمَّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رأيتُ مُشاكسًا لبِقًا يُجاهِرْ
فراغ عليَّ ضربًا بالقوافي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يذكِّرني: وخدَّك لا تُصاعِرْ
وقال قصيدةً عصماءَ لكنْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لوصْفِ الشِّعر لَم ينشطْ يُفاخِرْ
فإنَّ الشِّعر لم يَخفضْ شريفًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَم يرفعْ من الضَّعة الأصاغِرْ
ورُبَّتَ رميةٍ من غير رامٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورُبَّ قصيدةٍ من غيرِ شاعِرْ وفي رواية: لم يحْططْ شريفًا

----------


## الواحدي

لا فضّ فوك، ولا كبا قلمك!
وصاحبي – متّعك الله بصحبة الأخيار- ليس من بني الشيصبان؛ بل هو من قبيلٍ آخر، وظنّي أنه مروزي، أو من سلالة هاذر بن ماهر. قد استأثر بِطورَي القول، وتركني لا حول لي ولا طَول. فهو لا ينفث إليَّ إلا مقدارَ الضوازة من الأراك.. وليته كان أراك النعمان!
وما له نعمةٌ سلَفَت إلينا --- وكيف وكان يبخل بالسلامِ
سوى أن قال لي: أهلاً وسهلاً --- وكانت "رَمْيةً مِن غير رامِ"!
فاعذرني ولُمْه، فإنّما أخوك ترجمان الواردات...
أحسن الله إليك، ورحم مشايخك ووالدَيك، وعمر بالخير أصغريك.
لا تنسنا من دعائك.

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن!
لقد زادت هذه الصفحة سموا وارتقاء عندما حل الشيخ الواحدي بها ، فأثرانا وأمتعنا بأبياته الجميلة فائقة البيان سامقة المعاني
وإنْ كان لي تعقيب يسير؛ لعله وقع للشيخ سهوٌ - في الشطر الثاني من بيته: 
وإمّا حُمّت اللقيا اجتمعنا --- كأنّا لم نفترق في لحظ ناظرْ 
لعله أراد أن يقول:
كأنْ لم نفترق في لحظ ناظرْ 
كي يستقيم الوزن 
واقبلوا هذه عرجاء عوراء: 
أجاب الواحديُّ على المليجي = بألوان اللآلئ والجواهر
فردَّ عليه مشكورا بقولٍ = يفيض بحكمة تَسْبِي الخواطر
فطاب الجمع وارتقت القوافي = بقول كليهما "إني لشاعر" 
تحياتي

----------


## الواحدي

> وإنْ كان لي تعقيب يسير؛ لعله وقع للشيخ سهوٌ - في الشطر الثاني من بيته:
> 
> وإمّا حُمّت اللقيا اجتمعنا --- كأنّا لم نفترق في لحظ ناظرْ 
> لعله أراد أن يقول:
> كأنْ لم نفترق في لحظ ناظرْ 
> كي يستقيم الوزن 
> [/color][/center]


جوزيت خيرا عن التعقيب والتصويب...
أمّا "السهو" الذي أشرتَ إليه، فقصته أنّ "كأنّا" لم تكن من البيت، بل من صدر بيت آخر حذفتُ منه وأبقيت، ثم دمجته بالبيت الذي تفضّلت بتعديله...
ومشاركتك تشي أن في الألوكة شعراء يخفون مواهبهم...
وهذا من بركات أخينا المليجي، حفظه الله!

----------


## أمة القادر

بسم الله و الحمد لله

أدخل على استحياء إلى هذه الحدائق ذات بهجة .. و عسى تعذرون من دخل للتقدير و الثناء ..
و ليعذر الفاضل القارئ صاحب الحديقة أن تمر عليها ذات استحياء .. لا لتعلق على قوله في النساء الذي جانبه الانصاف .. ففي الدنيا حدائق غير حديقة الأورمان .. و لكن لنشكر الله له كل قصيدة ذكر فيها اسم الله .. و تلك التي قرنه فيها بذكر ذروة المجد و سنام الدين 



> عزَّةُ المسلمين أثْبتها اللَّـ    ـهُ لنا في الكتابِ هلاَّ نَدينُ
> وعلى الكُفرِ جِزيةٌ وسِباءٌ    أو جلاءٌ وللهُدى تَمكينُ
> أين يا مسلمونَ ما فرض اللَّـ    ـهُ لنا والكتاب صِدقٌ مُبينُ
> أنقِذونا من ألْفِ مُفتٍ ومُفتٍ    فكتاب الرَّحمن فينا مَعينُ
> قُل لِمَن زوَّر الفتاوى على النَّا    سِ لترْضى الحكَّامُ أنت ظَنينُ
> ليس في دينِنا غموضٌ ولا لبْـ    ـسٌ ولا فات دينَنا التَّبيينُ
> أتُسمِّي الجهادَ في اللهِ إرْها    بًا فهل لِلولاء للكُفرِ دِينُ
> وعلى مَن دعاهُ مولاه للخيْـ    ـرِ فلبَّى ففاز أنت حَزينُ
> في جنانٍ تزيَّنتْ وتحلَّتْ    تتلقَّى الشَّهيدَ فيها العِينُ
> ...


 تفاوتت الهمم و لكل وجهة هو موليها ..

----------


## الواحدي

> آسف لدخولي في محاورة بين أديبين فاضلين، لكنني أردت أن أسجل هنا إعجابي بهذه الأبيات


لك مني شكر الممتن، أخي ذا الوزارتين.
شوّقتنا إلى أمجاد العدْوتين..
وذكّرتنا بسِفر للفخر، لم يعد إلا حلُمًا يختلسنا اختلاسًا، عنوانه: "زمان الوصل"...
أَمْسَك النعمانُ عن الرواية، مذ صدّ عن ماء السما. وولّى عهد أُنس قد مضى، ليتركنا نتلاشى نفَسًا في نفَسِ...
وها نحن الآن أشتات، منبثّون في أرض الله الواسعة؛ لكن يضيق بنا رحب الفضا، ولا تقر أعيننا إلا الزهراء أو الزاهرة...
وقد أبكت الداخلَ نخلةٌ في رصافة قرطبة، ذكّرته بالمشرق؛ فكيف عسانا نكفكف الدمع، وكلّ ما في أجمل بقاع الأرض يذكّرنا بالأندلس؟! يذكّرنا بأنفسنا.. بتلك النفحة السماوية التي ماتت فينا...

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> جوزيت خيرا عن التعقيب والتصويب...
> أمّا "السهو" الذي أشرتَ إليه، فقصته أنّ "كأنّا" لم تكن من البيت، بل من صدر بيت آخر حذفتُ منه وأبقيت، ثم دمجته بالبيت الذي تفضّلت بتعديله...
> ومشاركتك تشي أن في الألوكة شعراء يخفون مواهبهم...
> وهذا من بركات أخينا المليجي، حفظه الله!



وإياك أخي الكريم،
كلنا ذاك الرجل، وكثيرا ما نضطر إلى أن يراجع شعرَنا شاعرٌ آخَر؛ بسبب تعديلاتنا على بعض الأبيات وتغييرنا بعض الكلمات..

أما ما تتحدث عنه - وفقك الله - من المواهب، فلا إخفاء ؛ حيث لا مواهب غير القراءة في أدب الأدباء هنا وهناك.
تحياتي

----------


## ذو الوزارتين

> لك مني شكر الممتن، أخي ذا الوزارتين.
> شوّقتنا إلى أمجاد العدْوتين..
> وذكّرتنا بسِفر للفخر، لم يعد إلا حلُمًا يختلسنا اختلاسًا، عنوانه: "زمان الوصل"...
> أَمْسَك النعمانُ عن الرواية، مذ صدّ عن ماء السما. وولّى عهد أُنس قد مضى، ليتركنا نتلاشى نفَسًا في نفَسِ...
> وها نحن الآن أشتات، منبثّون في أرض الله الواسعة؛ لكن يضيق بنا رحب الفضا، ولا تقر أعيننا إلا الزهراء أو الزاهرة...
> وقد أبكت الداخلَ نخلةٌ في رصافة قرطبة، ذكّرته بالمشرق؛ فكيف عسانا نكفكف الدمع، وكلّ ما في أجمل بقاع الأرض يذكّرنا بالأندلس؟! يذكّرنا بأنفسنا.. بتلك النفحة السماوية التي ماتت فينا...


بل الشكر لك موصولٌ أيها الواحديّ..
أما أخبار العدوتين، فكما عهدتَ مُذ قضى الدهر بالفراق، فعسى أن يقضي الله مرة أخرى بتلاق.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

للأسف الشديد ...

سنعود ونواصل هذا الموضوع.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

> للأسف الشديد ...
> 
> سنعود ونواصل هذا الموضوع.


 يا للأسف!!!!! هههههه أكمل يا شيخ أكمل، أبياتك جميلة وكذا أبيات من دخلوا في موضوعك!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

عودة ... أبيات في الغزل لكنها ليست قديمة، بل كُتبت في عز الصيف الماضي.
لا تَسَلْني عاتبًا لِمْ لَمْ أَنَمْ * * * إنَّ ترْكَ العُتْب لِلمُضْنَى كَرَمْ
مُقلتي أجهَدتُها ما استسْلَمَتْ * * * طِيلةَ اللَّيل وَلا النَّومُ احتَكَمْ
قَبضةُ السُّهْد على عَيْنَيْ فَتًى * * * في الهَوَى أَحْنَى مِنَ النَّوم هَجَمْ
يا فتاةً أهدَتِ القَلْبَ هَوًى * * * ثَائِرًا مِنْ بَعْدِ شَيْبٍ وَهَرَمْ
هلْ علِمْتِ الآنَ مَنْ أوْقَعْتِهِ * * * في شِباكٍ أوْ مَنِ اليَومَ انْهَزَمْ
أَنَا كَمْ قاومتُ أخْشَى صَبْوَةً * * * وَفُؤادِي كَمْ مِنَ الميْل اعتَصَمْ
كَمْ تأبَّيْتُ أُرَانِي سَالِمًا * * * وتَبجَّحْتُ بِما لِي مِنْ شَمَمْ
ثُمَّ أقبلْتِ فمَرْحَى مَرْحَبًا * * * يا هَلا، تَهْتفُ أعْماقِي: نَعَمْ
لَمْ أُقاوِم ليْس لي مِنْ حِيلَةٍ * * * جَحْفلُ السِّحْرِ بِعَيْنَيْكِ احْتَدَمْ
أَنَا مُمتَنٌّ لعيْنَيْكِ ولا * * * أَتَشَكَّى أَنَا لَمْ أُبْدِ النَّدَمْ
لَكِ مَا شِئْتِ منَامِي يقْظتِي * * * وسُهادِي وَحَيَاتي لا جَرَمْ
أنتِ أَحْيَيْتِ مَوَاتًا فَاغْنَمِي * * * عِيشَتِي منْ قَبْلِ لُقْيَاكِ عَدَمْ
اهْنَئِي بالنَّومِ إنِّي مُسْهَدٌ * * * وَاضْحَكِي أنتِ دَعِينِي للألَمْ
وامْلَئِي عَينَيْكِ غُمْضًا حَانيًا * * * أَنَا أَلْتَذُّ بِدَمْعِي فِي الظُّلَمْ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ثم جاءت على أثرها هذه الأبيات:
الحُبُّ يَبني والعذولُ يقوِّض * * * ويظلُّ يدعو للنَّوى ويحرّضُ
والعقلُ يُلزمُنا الوقارَ وإنَّنا * * * هيهات نُذعن للذي هو يفرِضُ
يا قلبُ لا تَسمعْ له أو تبصرَنْ * * * وإذا ألحَّ فقد أرى لك تغمِضُ
= = = 
يا عاذلي يا ناصحي فيما جرى * * * فلْتُقْصِرا فكلاكما هو مغرِضُ
المستهام يظنُّ أنَّ فؤاده * * * حيٌّ وأنَّ قلوبهم لا تنبِضُ
أيُفاخرون بما لهم من قوَّةٍ * * * إني بضَعْفي في الهوى أستعرِضُ
هذا فؤادي إن تعثَّر خطوُهُ * * * لم يرضَ غيرَ ودادها يستنهِضُ
هيهات أن أرضى بغيركِ سلوةً * * * كلُّ الأطبَّة دون قربك تُمرِضُ
= = = 
لا ينظمُ المتفاصحون قصيدةً * * * وأنا بأدْنى نظرةٍ لك أقرِضُ

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

عودٌ حميد بعد إجازة العيد ، وإن كان انتظارنا قد طال إلى ارتشاف المزيد، فإذا بك تأتينا بالجديد ، وعدت إلى غزلياتك وقد كنت عنها لا تحيد،،،
ننتظر القول السديد، والشعر المديد، وتقريب البعيد، واهتداء الشريد...

تحياتي العاطرة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لنا سيّدٌ كهْلٌ يروقُك وجهُه  * * *  وأوْجُه مَن في سنِّه الآن شاحبَهْ
أديبٌ أريبٌ ليس فيه معايبٌ  * * *  لطلابه لكنْ إليكَ معايبَهْ
يُساق إلى الحسناء من طالباتِه  * * *  ويُلقي إليها نبْلَهُ ومخالبَهْ
عشيقانِ باتا في الضَّلال كلاهُما  * * *  فلا هو أستاذٌ ولا هيَ طالبَهْ
تؤنِّبه طورًا وتَعصيه تارةً  * * *  ويَجري إلى الأمر الَّذي هي راغبهْ
يُضحِّي لأجل العلم قومٌ أفاضلٌ  * * *  وهذا بدعوى العلمِ يَقضي مآربَه
لَحى الله أُستاذينَ في الدَّرس سادةٌ  * * *  ولكنَّهم عند الخلاء ثعالبَه
وتبًّا لظبيٍ ليس يقْنَى حياءَهُ  * * *  لعوبٍ بألبابِ الرِّجال مُلاعِبَهْ

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> لنا سيّدٌ كهْلٌ يروقُك وجهُه * * * وأوْجُه مَن في سنِّه الآن شاحبَهْ
> 
> أديبٌ أريبٌ ليس فيه معايبٌ * * * لطلابه لكنْ إليكَ معايبَهْ
> يُساق إلى الحسناء من طالباتِه * * * ويُلقي إليها نبْلَهُ ومخالبَهْ
> عشيقانِ باتا في الضَّلال كلاهُما * * * فلا هو أستاذٌ ولا هيَ طالبَهْ
> تؤنِّبه طورًا وتَعصيه تارةً * * * ويَجري إلى الأمر الَّذي هي راغبهْ
> يُضحِّي لأجل العلم قومٌ أفاضلٌ * * * وهذا بدعوى العلمِ يَقضي مآربَه
> لَحى الله أُستاذينَ في الدَّرس سادةٌ * * * ولكنَّهم عند الخلاء ثعالبَه
> 
> وتبًّا لظبيٍ ليس يقْنَى حياءَهُ * * * لعوبٍ بألبابِ الرِّجال مُلاعِبَهْ


حمدًا لله أني لست بِكَهل بعْدُ؛ لكي أخرج من جملة المشكوك فيهم أن هذه الأبيات تَعنيهم!

ألفاظ راقية، ومعانٍ رائعة، وهجاء ظريف.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا شيءَ عنديَ في لُقياك ميْسورُ  * * *  يا غادةً صِنوُها في حسنِها الحُورُ
لم يصنعِ الدَّهرُ من شيءٍ ليشفعَ لي  * * *  عند اللِّقاءِ أهذا منه مقدورُ
فالفقْرُ دنَّسني والسَّعيُ أركسني  * * *  والكِبْرُ عنيَ معروفٌ ومشْهورُ
ومن حَماقةِ قلبي حين ضيَّعني  * * *  سعْيِي وأنِّي أمام القلب مقْهورُ
رأيتُ أنَّ نَجاتي في مفارقةٍ  * * *  يظلُّ يَحجزُ فيها بيْننا سورُ
حتَّى ظللتُ وإنَّ الشَّوقَ يدفعُني  * * *  والخوفَ يَمنعُني والقلبُ معذورُ
زعمتُ أنَّ سلوِّي عنك يُمكنُني  * * *  فكيف بِي والهوى في القلب مسْطورُ
لا يُطفئ النَّارَ نارٌ مثلُها أبدًا  * * *  وإنَّما يَجمعُ النَّارَينِ تنُّورُ
فذاك قلبي إلى أَن نلتقي ويُرى  * * *  منَّا العتابُ وأنَّ الذنبَ مَغفورُ

----------


## الغريب الحموي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحُبُّ يَبني والعذولُ يقوِّض * * * ويظلُّ يدعو للنَّوى ويحرّضُ
ما أبدع المطلع والاستهلال ، وما أرشقَ المقابلة بين بناء الحب وتقويض العذول .. لكأنها غزالة تخطر في ميدان الشعر 
والعقلُ يُلزمُنا الوقارَ وإنَّنا * * * هيهات نُذعن للذي هو يفرِضُ
قل بربك من أين تأتي بألفاظك .. غزالةٌ أخرى 
= = = 
أيُفاخرون بما لهم من قوَّةٍ * * * إني بضَعْفي في الهوى أستعرِضُ
ثقة العاشق المفاخر بضعفه .. لتسمعوا يا من سلف من العشاق ، اسمع يا بن أبي ربيعة ويا بن زيدون ويا صريع الغواني ويا أيها الشريف الرضي .. اسمعوا ففيمن خَلَفَكم من يبزّكم عشقاً
= = = 
لا ينظمُ المتفاصحون قصيدةً * * * وأنا بأدْنى نظرةٍ لك أقرِضُ
حُقَّ لك يا شيخنا

وعذراً للغياب .. فقد غلبنا عليه شؤونٌ وشجون

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قُل لِمَن يستخفُّ بالحبِّ مهْلاً  * * *  جلَّ قدْرُ الغرامِ عنْ أن يُحَدَّا
عبَراتُ الأحرارِ أثْمَنُ شيءٍ  * * *  غير أنَّ الهوى بهنَّ استبدَّا
جلَّ قدرُ الحبيب عنديَ أن يُلْـ  * * *  ـحى وأهوِنْ بأدمُعي أن تُعَدَّا
أنا من لَهفتي وشوقي إليْها  * * *  أتَمنَّى لو أنَّني كنتُ عبدا
فأراها أميرتِي وتَرانِي  * * *  حيثُ شاءتْ وذاك عنديَ أجدى
أتَمنَّى لو متُّ والموت حقٌّ  * * *  أن يُسوَّى الترابُ فوقيَ لحْدا
كي يَمرَّ الحبيبُ يومًا عليهِ  * * *  فيصير الثَّرى سلامًا وبَرْدا 
يوليو أو أغسطس 1995
وأستغفر الله مما طغى به القلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

شارع البحر
كمْ عنْ أحبَّتيَ استمرَّ غيابِي  * * *  طيروا بنا يا قومِ للأحبابِ
همْ في مليجَ بيوتُهم معمورةٌ  * * *  بهمُ وإنِّي مُبعَدٌ بِيَبَابِ
بنتُ الملوكِ أحبُّها وتحبُّني  * * *  لكنَّني مُقصًى عن الأبوابِ
ماذا جنَيتُ أأَنْ عشِقتُ أميرةً  * * *  وأنا الفقيرُ يكون ذاك عِتابي
قد كان لي في غيرِهمْ بدَلٌ بهمْ  * * *  لو كنتُ أملِكُ في الغرام صوابي
أو كان يَكفي أنْ أُعذَّب بالهوى  * * *  فلِمَ النَّوى يَكفي الهوى لِعذابي
لا لَن أعودَ أقول ذا لأحبَّتي  * * *  وأنا المحبُّ الوالهُ المُتصابي
أو أن أقول وإن فنِيتُ بِحبِّهمْ  * * *  إني لأرضَى منهمُ بإيابي
حسْبي وحسبُك يا فؤاديَ أنَّهمْ  * * *  إن يُذكَروا قُلنا همُ أحبابي
يا شارعَ البحرِ الذي كم ضمَّنا  * * *  أإذا أعود أكون كالأغراب

----------


## القارئ المليجي

طويلة ... أضعها على أجزاء

أخبِرُوا عنِّي الَّذي يَجهَلُني   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أنَّني النِّيلُ وهذا زمَني
الحضاراتُ الَّتي يشهَدُها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ذلِك العصْرُ نَمَتْ في فَنَني
والحضاراتُ التي قد بلَغَتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   قِمَّة العُلْيا لفضْلي تَنحني
فَلَكَمْ أعددتُ نفْسي حِقبًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لصراعٍ حانَ أَوْ لَمْ يَحِن
بِرجالٍ أتَحدَّى بِهمُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أُممَ الدُّنيا فخورًا لا أنِي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

سِرتُ والتَّاريخَ في رِحلتِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   نَقتفِي آثارَ تِلك المُدُنِ
فإذا مصرُ وأهلوها لَهُمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ذِرْوةُ المَجدِ التي تُدْهِشُني
في سجلٍّ حافلٍ قد سطَروا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   قِصَّةً بين ضُروبِ المِحَنِ
ولَكَمْ مَرَّتْ عليْهِمْ أُمَمٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وعجِبْنا لاختِلافِ الألسُنِ
فأنا النِّيلُ وقِدْمًا بلغَتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   شُهْرتِي في البذْلِ مَن لَم يرَني
فترى القومَ تنادَوا بيْنهُم   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كيفَ نبْقى رهْنَ عيْشٍ خشِنِ
وإلى مِصرَ استثاروا جحْفلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأتَوْا كالحاقِدِ المُضطغِنِ
وأرادُوا غِرَّةً من فارسٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بِلِقا الدُّنيا جَميعًا قمِنِ
فإذا المصريُّ مصريٌّ - كمَا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كانَ - يبْقى شامِخًا لا يَنثني

----------


## القارئ المليجي

إنَّني النِّيلُ وهذا ولَدي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولِذا أُعطي بغيْرِ الثَّمَنِ
ولَقدْ برَّ أبَاهُ فادَّعَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أنَّهُ ما كان لو لَمْ أكُنِ
وعقوقٌ مِن فتًى أعشَقُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   دونَ ذنبٍ رُبَّما يَخنقُني
وإذا عقَّ فتًى والدَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فهْوَ وغْدٌ خائِنٌ لَم يصُنِ
إنَّني آمُلُ من إخوتِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أن يردُّوهُ لِخيْرِ السَّنَنِ
إنَّ مائي طاهرٌ من زمَنٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فاحفظوهُ نِعمةً للبدَنِ
هذه عُتبى وليستْ غَضبةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   واعْذُروني إن تكُن في العَلَنِ

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاء الله
جزيتـم خيرا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> جزيتـم خيرا


وإياكم، وشكرًا لمروركم الكريم.
...أيُّها المصريُّ سِرْ مُرتفِعًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أنت نَجْلي أنت نَجْلُ الوطَنِ
أيُّها الماردُ حقِّقْ أمَلي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كيف نَبقى عُرضةً للحزَنِ
دارتِ الدُّنيا على أبنائِها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لم يعُدْ عهْدَ بُكاءِ الدِّمَن
ذاكمُ العهدُ الذي في ظِلِّه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يتعدَّى كلُّ وغْدٍ عفِنِ
فاستعدُّوا ثمَّ شدُّوا شدَّةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لِتُبيدوا كلَّ داءٍ زمِنِ
لا يَطُلْ نَومُكُمُ بيْن الورَى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إنَّهُ ليس زمانَ الوسَنِ
اعبُروا الأعْصُر حتَّى تلْحقوا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   غالِبوا الموْجَ وهاكُمْ سُفُني
نافِسوا الغربَ ولا تَسْتَسْلِموا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إنَّ هذا الغربَ بادي الوهَنِ
ما لهُ فضلٌ عليْكُمْ إنَّما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكُمُ الفضْلُ وكلُّ المِنَنِ
لعِبتْ بالغربِ أهواءٌ به   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَغَدَا الغرْبِيُّ مأْوى الشَّجَنِ
وأرانِي بِكُمُ مُستَبْشِرًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إنْ أفقْتُم من ظلامِ الفِتَنِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ولقدْ زِدتُمْ فَخارًا أنَّكُمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عَرَبٌ أبناءُ أهْلِ اليمَنِ
فإذا اشتدَّتْ عليْكُمْ كُربةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فانْهضوا أَنتُم بَنو ذِي يزَنِ
وصلاحُ الدِّينِ مِن قلْعتِكُمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   حاربَ الكُفْرَ ولَم يَستَكِنِ
أخرجَ المقْدسَ مِن ربْقتِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بِجهادٍ خالدٍ شرَّفَنِي
والمماليكُ قفَوا في إثْرِه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   في قِراعِ البَغْيِ خيرَ السُّنَن
لِمَ عادَ القُدسُ يَبْكي باحثًا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عنْ أبِيٍّ من بَنيكُمْ طَبِنِ
إنَّنِي النِّيلُ وفيكُمْ ولدي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عُدَّتِي عندَ اشتِدادِ المِحَنِ
إنَّهُ الواعِدُ في يقْظتِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كيفَ يبْقى في قُيودِ الإحَنِ
إنَّهُ نَجْلي الذي أدَّبتُهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يا لَنجْلي من نَجيبٍ فطِنِانتهت
مساء الخميس   2 - 1 - 1997 م

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

أسال الله الكريم , لك شيخنا الحبيب السداد والتوفيق في كل ما تقدمه على صفحات المجلس العلمي وأن تستمر على هذا النهج ما حييت سائلا الله عزوجل لنا ولك ولسائر المسلمين والمسلمات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها أن يُحيينا على طاعته ويقبضنا على طاعته , غير ضالين ولا مضلين ولا مبتدعين,  وان يجمعنا جميعا في جناته العلى على سرر متقابلين , انه وحده عزوجل وليُّ ذلك والقادر عليه , ورحم الله من قال هذا البيت من الشعر 
يا من لطفتَ بحالي حين تكويني............... لا تجعل النار يوم الحشر تكويني

----------


## القارئ المليجي

عملتُ أوَّل ما عملتُ بعد التخرج لدى جريدة حزبية.
كان رئيس مجلس الإدارة ورئيس التحرير عضوًا بمجلس الشورى.
وقد رُفِعتْ عنه الحصانة تمهيدًا لمحاكمته في قضايا تتعلق بالنشر والتعرض للشخصيات.
وكان وقع "رفع الحصانة" عنه شديدًا يسود أجواء الجريدة.
فكتبتُ حينئذٍ:
اترُكي خَصْمِيَ في السَّاحِ مَعي * * وانزعي دِرْعي وَلا .. لا تَفْزَعي
أنا أحْمي ساحتي منفرِدًا * * بسلاح الحقِّ فالحقُّ مَعي
لا أُبالي بِحصونٍ جُعِلتْ * * لِجبانٍ جشِعٍ مُستمْتِعِ
إنَّما أسلُكُ دَربًا واضِحًا * * وأرى القانون يَحْمي موْضعي
فاطمئنِّي إنَّها زوْبعةٌ * * سوف تَمضي مثلَ ريحٍ زعْزعِ
كلِماتٌ حُرَّةٌ أنظِمُها * * مِن ضَمير الشَّعب .. منِّي .. فاسمعي
وإذا أبصرْتِني منهزِمًا * * لحظةً لا تقلقي أو تدْمعي
وأرِينِي قوَّةً صامِدةً * * مثلَ قلْبي الحُرِّ لا .. لا تَخضعي
وارْفعي صوتَكِ صدَّاحًا إلى * * كُلِّ وغدٍ أو جَهولٍ لا يَعي
(وغدًا ينتصِرُ العدْلُ ولَو * * رفعوا عنْه حصونًا) .. ارفعي 
وللأسف ما كان يستاهل.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

أخي الشيخ القارئ المليجي زادك الله علماً وحكمةً، أحسنت أيما إحسان.



> *وَاللَّهِ مَا صَدَقَ امْرُؤٌ * * * فِي الوَعْدِ مِثْلَ مُحَمَّدِ*


صلى الله وسلم على نبينا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آل محمد وصحبه وأتباعه بإحسان.
سؤال:
ما إعراب: (*مِثْلَ) في البيت؟ وهل يجور فيها الرفع؟
*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مرحبًا بالشيخ المقرئ محمد أحمد الأهدل.
بعيدًا عن الإعراب، فإنَّ الجملة عندي تقديرها: ((ما صدقَ امرؤٌ في الوعْد صدقًا مثلَ صِدقِ مُحمَّد)).
ولا أحملها على أي وجه آخر.
أما الرفع، فقد يلتبس أن يُظَنَّ "مثل" نعتًا لـ "امرؤ"، فينقلب المعنى،، والعياذ بالله.
جزاك الله خيرًا يا شيخ على الاستفسار.
المرة المقبلة تستفسر في القصائد الأخرى ... لكن بدون أن توقعني في الحرج "لا العلمي ولا الأدبي".

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

جزيت خيراً شيخنا على التوضيح، 
وأنا ما زلت في قراءة الباقي لأستفيد منها أكثر، 
كتب الله لكم الأجر والمثوبة، 
وما قصدت أستاذنا إيقاعكم في الحرج،
وأنا أعلم سعة علمكم في هذا المجال.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
نعود لهذا الموضوع.
ونجعل عودتَنا هذه المرة بملاطفة للأخ/ أحمد عبد الله حسين الهلالي



> معذرة؛ إني أطوِّف بين قصائد هذه الصفحة، فلا أستطيع المرور دون تعليق


وقال :



> عودٌ حميد بعد إجازة العيد ، وإن كان انتظارنا قد طال إلى ارتشاف المزيد، فإذا بك تأتينا بالجديد ، وعدت إلى غزلياتك وقد كنت عنها لا تحيد،،،
> ننتظر القول السديد، والشعر المديد، وتقريب البعيد، واهتداء الشريد...
> تحياتي العاطرة


ولستُ أدري لم يجاملني هذه المجاملة!!
*يا هِلالِي لا تُزمِّرْ أو تُطبِّلْ لِلمَليجي*
*أنتَ مُستغْنٍ بِشِعْرٍ رائعٍ منكَ بَهيجِ*
*صادقٍ في وصْفِ أحْداثٍ وغِيدٍ ومُروجِ*
*سالِمٍ من عَيبِ وزْنٍ ورَويٍّ وخُرُوجِ*
*تَصِفُ الأحداثَ بيْنا النَّاسُ في أمْرٍ مَريجِ*
*شاعرٌ أنتَ أديبٌ كالحريرِي والسَّروجِي*
*فاحمَدِ اللَّهَ ودعْني أتغنَّى بضَجيجِي*
*أُرْسِلُ الكِلْمةَ تَبكي تتلظَّى بالأَجيجِ*
*وانطلقْ تَنشُرُ فِي الآفاقِ شِعرًا كالأَريجِ*
*شِعرُكَ الواعِدُ أغْلى بعدُ مِن نِفطِ الخَليجِ*

----------


## أبو خطاب

بوركت أخي القارئ المليجي، وبوركت كلماتك، فقد رأيت في هذه الأبيات حسًّا شعريًّا، وعلم عروضٍ وقافية، وتاريخ أدبٍ، وأدباء كبار، واشتعالاً كاشتعال نفط الخليج، أراك قد عدَّدتَ ونوَّعتَ وفرَّعت في هذه الأبيات، ولعلك تقصد تنوُّع مواهب مَن تمدح، وهو أهل لذلك ، إنه شاعر ديواننا الهلالي.

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> نعود لهذا الموضوع.
> ونجعل عودتَنا هذه المرة بملاطفة للأخ/ أحمد عبد الله حسين الهلالي
> 
> وقال :
> 
> ولستُ أدري لم يجاملني هذه المجاملة!!
> *يا هِلالِي لا تُزمِّرْ أو تُطبِّلْ لِلمَليجي*
> *أنتَ مُستغْنٍ بِشِعْرٍ رائعٍ منكَ بَهيجِ*
> ...



 وبعد أكثر من عام، عاد الشيخ المليجي إلى فضائه يحلق فيه كما اعتاده، ولكن أن يزاحمني في فضائي فهذا هو الجديد:

 
أنا بالشِّعر أُغنِّي = في خُروجي ووُلوجي
في حُضوري وشُرودي = في نُزولي وعُروجي
¯ ¯ ¯
لَستُ مَدَّاحًا بشِعْري = أَبتغي سُكْنَى البُروجِ
أنا مُستَغْنٍ بِربِّي = عن نَضيرٍ ونَضِيجِ
والوَرى تُنشِدُ شِعري = بغِناء وهَزيجِ
عِندَ مِيلادٍ وعُرْسٍ = وَابْتِهاجٍ بِالحَجيجِ
يَنْزلُ الشِّعرُ على النَّا = سِ كَحبَّاتِ الثُّلوجِ
لَيس فيه مِن عَويصٍ = أو ضعيفٍ أو خَدِيجِ
لَيْس في شِعريَ خَوْضٌ = في دماءٍ أو فُروجِ
إنَّما شِعريَ نُصْحٌ = بِابتِهاجٍ أو نَشِيج
ووَلاءٌ لإلَهِي = وبَرَاءٌ مِن عُلُوج
أبتَغِي جَمْعَ البَرايا = في اتِّحادٍ ونَسِيجِ

أحمد الهلالي

----------

